# Liga 2013-2014



## Fabry_cekko (12 Agosto 2013)

Inizia il 18 Agosto 2013 e finisce il 18 Maggio 2014.

Il Clasico o "SuperClasico" ci sarà il 27 Ottobre a Barcellona, mentre il 23 Marzo a Madrid.

Ecco la Prima Giornata

Celta – Espanyol
Barcellona – Levante
Rayo Vallecano – Elche
Valladolid – Athletic Bilbao
Almeria – Villarreal
Valencia – Malaga
Real Madrid – Betis
Siviglia – Atletico Madrid
Real Sociedad – Getafe


----------



## Graxx (12 Agosto 2013)

quest'anno forza carletto...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Agosto 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> quest'anno forza carletto...



anche per la Champions! con quella rosa, devono puntare a tutto...non come l'anno scorso che quell'altro special one va a perdere la Liga ai primi di Novembre...poi ha perso pure la Champions che sembrava essere sua


----------



## Snake (13 Agosto 2013)

Ci sono concrete possibilità che la liga venga decisa dai due scontri diretti. La forbice con le altre che già era mostruosa è aumentata ancora dato che entrambe si sono rinforzate mentre le varie Malaga, Atletico e Valencia hanno perso i loro migliori giocatori. Non è così remota la possibilità che facciano punteggio pieno nelle altre 18 partite.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Agosto 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Ci sono concrete possibilità che la liga venga decisa dai due scontri diretti. La forbice con le altre che già era mostruosa è aumentata ancora dato che entrambe si sono rinforzate mentre le varie Malaga, Atletico e Valencia hanno perso i loro migliori giocatori. Non è così remota la possibilità che facciano punteggio pieno nelle altre 18 partite.



vero...penso proprio che questa Liga sarà più spettacolare di quella 2011-2012 con il Record di reti per Real 121 e Barca (poi quest'ultimi l'hanno superato l'anno scorso con 115 gol)
ma poi dai in Italia Milan e Juve fanno massimo 70 gol, in Spagna arrivano tranquilli a 100


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Agosto 2013)

Bah campionato che era già scontato di suo. Ora lo è ancora di più. Tutte le medio squadre hanno perso i loro assi praticamente.

Illaramendi, Isco, Negredo, Navas, Falcao, Soldado....


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (18 Agosto 2013)

Neymar parte dalla panchina per Barcellona - Levante. Fabregas per Iniesta


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (18 Agosto 2013)

Subito in vantaggio il Barcellona con Sanchez :-D


----------



## andre (18 Agosto 2013)

2-0 Messi


----------



## admin (18 Agosto 2013)

3-0 che campionato....


----------



## gabuz (18 Agosto 2013)

Accendo dopo 25 min e sono già 4-0... Ma che roba è?


----------



## andre (18 Agosto 2013)

Arrivano in porta a ogni azione, difesa ridicola


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Agosto 2013)

Quasi 5-0, il Levante non ci sta capendo niente.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Agosto 2013)

ahahahah 4-0...la Liga dal 2009 è così e a me piace così


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Accendo dopo 25 min e sono già 4-0... Ma che roba è?


Il campionato più bello del mondo


----------



## Dexter (18 Agosto 2013)

messi 5 a 0 su rigore 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Xavi,6 a 0 nel primo tempo


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Agosto 2013)

Io non ci credo minimamente che il Catania di turno a Catania stia sotto di 5 gol nei primi 45 minuti controil Bara

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Dexter ha scritto:


> messi 5 a 0 su rigore
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Xavi,6 a 0 nel primo tempo



FIFA14


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Agosto 2013)

Il Barça quest'anno se lo mangia il Bayern Monaco.


----------



## juventino (18 Agosto 2013)

Ma a cosa serve la Liga? A sto punto facessero un campionato a parte Real e Barca. Così non ha un minino di credibilità.


----------



## Dexter (18 Agosto 2013)

ma poi il Levante anno scorso ha fatto l'Europa League,non è una neopromossa..


----------



## Snake (18 Agosto 2013)

Il Barca di Tata Martino viaggia alla media di 6 gol a partita


----------



## gabuz (18 Agosto 2013)

Più che Levante me pare calante


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (18 Agosto 2013)

Ahahah ho lasciato la gara sull'1-0 e adesso stanno 6-0  Senza pietà


----------



## andre (18 Agosto 2013)

Esordio per neymar, vediamo come gioca.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Agosto 2013)

Cosa sta combinando il mortaledda non mette Casillas e sta a perdere


----------



## Livestrong (18 Agosto 2013)

Real sotto in casa col Betis


----------



## andre (18 Agosto 2013)

Madò quasi 2-0. Il Real sta soffrendo molto.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Agosto 2013)

Ho la sensazione che il morta non mangerà il panettone...


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Agosto 2013)

Imbarazzanti le difese spagnole davvero... ma come si fa a prendere un gol del genere


----------



## andre (18 Agosto 2013)

Prima vittoria per Carletto e gran goal di Isco


----------



## robs91 (18 Agosto 2013)

Quanta fatica il Real...


----------



## Dexter (18 Agosto 2013)

ho visto tutta la partita del real...sono stati sfortunati in attacco ma dietro ballano troppo. mi auguro che con il ritorno di Varane fra qualche settimana migliori qualcosa. Benzema sempre in fuorigioco,sempre...Ha segnato ma quando è stato sostituito da morata si è preso i fischi di tutto il bernabeu. Sono certo che se non arriva Bale (con Ronaldo spostato unica punta) prendono suarez o un'altra punta. Isco ha giocato meno bene di quello che dicono i giornalisti. Gol,assist,3-4 tunnel ( e sticavoli direte ) ma ha perso palla troppe volte sulla 3quarti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Agosto 2013)

Che orari la liga pero  ora c'è la diretta di siviglia atletico madrid iniziata alle 23


----------



## pennyhill (19 Agosto 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Frikez (19 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Che orari la liga pero  ora c'è la diretta di siviglia atletico madrid iniziata alle 23



Lusso!

Il Real ha creato molto però dietro balla un sacco, siamo appena all'inizio però conoscendo Carletto tra un po' vedremo un Real molto più bilanciato


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Agosto 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Non era Mou che odiava il buon Casillas???


----------



## Djici (20 Agosto 2013)

mettendo casillas in panchina, ancelotti prende grossi rischi non tanto sportivi ma per la gestione del gruppo, dei tifosi, giornalisti...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> ho visto tutta la partita del real...sono stati sfortunati in attacco ma dietro ballano troppo. mi auguro che con il ritorno di Varane fra qualche settimana migliori qualcosa. Benzema sempre in fuorigioco,sempre...Ha segnato ma quando è stato sostituito da morata si è preso i fischi di tutdto il bernabeu. Sono certo che se non arriva Bale (con Ronaldo spostato unica punta) prendono suarez o un'altra punta. Isco ha giocato meno bene di quello che dicono i giornalisti. Gol,assist,3-4 tunnel ( e sticavoli direte ) ma ha perso palla troppe volte sulla 3quarti.



Soffrono in difesa e pensano Bale...con 50-60 milioni di possono prendere Thiagone...che salami


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Agosto 2013)

Vittoria per il Barca 1-0 Adriano, nel finale hanno rischiato di brutto però


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;261142 ha scritto:


> Vittoria per il Barca 1-0 Adriano, nel finale hanno rischiato di brutto però



ma fatemi capire questi alle squadrette ne fanno 7 e contro squadre "serie" come Atletico e Malaga soffrono?


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2013)

Sto guardando il Real, dietro fanno veramente pena, subiscono in continuazione.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Sto guardando il Real, dietro fanno veramente pena, subiscono in continuazione.



strano, presi singolarmente sono i più forti...Varane, Ramos, Marcelo...solo Pepe è scarso


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2013)

Intanto il Barca da 0-3 a valencia, nel giro di 5 minuti si fa rimontare di due gol.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Intanto il Barca da 0-3 a valencia, nel giro di 5 minuti si fa rimontare di due gol.



lol...Iniesta come sta facendo questo inizio di stagione?

taggo anche te [MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION] che sei un CatalANO Doc


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Settembre 2013)

miracolo di Valdes


----------



## Snake (1 Settembre 2013)

_Barca stratosferico_ cit.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> lol...Iniesta come sta facendo questo inizio di stagione?
> 
> taggo anche te [MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION] che sei un CatalANO Doc



Male, condizione patetica come Xavi, uno secondo me è finito, l'altro d'ora in avanti si sparerà i gettoni.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Settembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> _Barca stratosferico_ cit.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



sei serio o stai trollando?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

cmq ho visto gli ultimi 10 minuti, partita divertente come sempre in Liga e un Messi stratosferico


----------



## Snake (1 Settembre 2013)

serissimo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Settembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> serissimo



 sempre meglio Van Bommel di Xavi
vabbè lo scoprirò da solo come sta giocando il mio Don Andres


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Settembre 2013)

Subito in gol Bale


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Settembre 2013)

Gol di Ronaldo un paio di minuti dopo l'uscita di Bale


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Settembre 2013)

Pareggio di Giovani do Santos


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Settembre 2013)

Se il Real gioca cosi contro la Rube ne prende 4


----------



## pennyhill (14 Settembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se il Real gioca cosi contro la Rube ne prende 4



Mancano 40 giorni.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Settembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Mancano 40 giorni.



Ah credevo 2 settimane


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Settembre 2013)

Finita 2-2


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Settembre 2013)

Sono sicuro che alla fine il Real vincerà la Liga.


----------



## iceman. (15 Settembre 2013)

Vabbè Ancelotti ormai è scoppiato dal 2007...


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Vabbè Ancelotti ormai è scoppiato dal 2007...



Dal 2007 ad oggi ha vinto:

Community Shield 
Campionato Inglese
FA Cup
Campionato Francese

In pratica ovunque è andato dopo il Milan ha vinto qualcosa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Dal 2007 ad oggi ha vinto:
> 
> Community Shield
> Campionato Inglese
> ...



infatti...per me Carletto vincerà ancora tanti titoli...a Madrid spero e credo che vincerà la Champions
poi prima o poi andrà in Nazionale...spero direttamente l'anno prossimo


----------



## juventino (15 Settembre 2013)

Godo per il pari del Real.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Settembre 2013)

c'è da dire che in Liga un pareggio equivale a una sconfitta in Serie A...quest'anno poi hanno la possibilità di fare più di 100 punti tutti e 2


----------



## BB7 (15 Settembre 2013)

Qualcuno ha visto l'azione di Messi nel terzo gol?


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Settembre 2013)

per la prima volta dopo cinque anni il barca perde il possesso palla al termine di una partita, successo contro il rayo vallecano 51% a 49, partita tra l'altro vinta 4-0 dai blaugrana


----------



## Hammer (22 Settembre 2013)

Perdono il primato del possesso palla dopo 316 partite. Omg


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (22 Settembre 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha visto l'azione di Messi nel terzo gol?



A me è piaciuta molto l'azione sul primo gol di Pedro


----------



## raducioiu (22 Settembre 2013)

Real sotto col Getafe.


----------



## raducioiu (22 Settembre 2013)

Pareggio di Pepe.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Settembre 2013)

Barca 3 a 0 dopo 40 minuti...Iniesta non ha segnato ma sta facendo delle cose pazzesche...ha fatto un tacco pazzesco in area di rigore


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Settembre 2013)

lol il Real Madrid vince al 94° grazie al rigore lol


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Settembre 2013)

rigore al minuto 96 salva il real che stava pareggiando 1-1 con l'Elche


----------



## pennyhill (25 Settembre 2013)

Boakye come Cesarini.


----------



## Principe (25 Settembre 2013)

Una ladrata del real Madrid degno delle migliori della Juve


----------



## pennyhill (26 Settembre 2013)

Sabato bel derby.  L'Atletico da quando c'è Simeone ha probabilmente la migliore fase difensiva della Liga, prende sempre pochissimi gol. Dall'altra parte c'è il Real, che per ora nonostante i numeri, in realtà fa una grande fatica negli ultimi 20 metri.


----------



## juventino (26 Settembre 2013)

Forza Colchoneros ovviamente per sabato.


----------



## BB7 (26 Settembre 2013)

Ladrata CLAMOROSA del Real... rigore inventato quando il recupero era già passato. Ste cose fan passare la voglia di guardare il calcio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Settembre 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Ladrata CLAMOROSA del Real... rigore inventato quando il recupero era già passato. Ste cose fan passare la voglia di guardare il calcio.



vero


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Settembre 2013)

Come mai quando si tratta di Moruinho che spende 95495849 milioni per il mercato è colpa sua.
Mentre quando si tratta di Ancelotti che gli hanno preso la luna, e sta giocando in modo davvero pietoso, nessuno dice niente?


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Settembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come mai quando si tratta di Moruinho che spende 95495849 milioni per il mercato è colpa sua.
> Mentre quando si tratta di Ancelotti che gli hanno preso la luna, e sta giocando in modo davvero pietoso, nessuno dice niente?



credo che dobbiamo aspettare le partite che veramente contano per giudicare il real, ancora è presto, vediamo come vanno gli scontri con squadre come atletico barcellona in campionato e vediamo dove arriva in champions, adesso è troppo presto


----------



## pennyhill (27 Settembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come mai quando si tratta di Moruinho che spende 95495849 milioni per il mercato è colpa sua.
> Mentre quando si tratta di Ancelotti che gli hanno preso la luna, e sta giocando in modo davvero pietoso, nessuno dice niente?



Se lo metti in relazione alla campagna acquisti, allora analizza anche dove sono questi giocatori arrivati dalla luna.  Isco si sta comportando molto bene, mentre gli altri due grossi colpi dell'estate, che in teoria sono stati gli acquisti più costosi per il Real, hanno saltato tutta la preparazione.


----------



## Snape (27 Settembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come mai quando si tratta di Moruinho che spende 95495849 milioni per il mercato è colpa sua.
> Mentre quando si tratta di Ancelotti che gli hanno preso la luna, e sta giocando in modo davvero pietoso, nessuno dice niente?



Non mettere mourinho nella stessa frase di Ancelotti, dai. Uno è un buffone strapagato, l'altro è un Allenatore Vincente.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Settembre 2013)

Messi uscito per infortunio maro ma ne ha sempre una ultimamente


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Settembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;296234 ha scritto:


> Messi uscito per infortunio maro ma ne ha sempre una ultimamente



grave?


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> grave?



a quanto sembra no, nell'intervallo hanno detto che è uscito per precauzione.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Settembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;296300 ha scritto:


> a quanto sembra no, nell'intervallo hanno detto che è uscito per precauzione.



ho letto che non giocherà per almeno 2-3 settimane


----------



## Livestrong (5 Ottobre 2013)

Real sotto col levante


----------



## iceman. (5 Ottobre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Real sotto col levante



Se allegri va via, 1 euro che torna ancelotti


----------



## Livestrong (5 Ottobre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Real sotto col levante



Pareggio ramos dopo due minuti


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2013)

Il Morta non mangia il pantettone...


----------



## Livestrong (5 Ottobre 2013)

Real di nuovo sotto all'86'


----------



## Frikez (5 Ottobre 2013)

Bella difesa


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2013)

Mamma mia Ancelotti che fail.. due sconfitte consecutive e liga già persa aii primi d'ottobre... che vergogna... a meno che non vince la CL questo fa solo un anno.


----------



## raducioiu (5 Ottobre 2013)

Pareggio di Morata


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (5 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mamma mia Ancelotti che fail.. due sconfitte consecutive e liga già persa aii primi d'ottobre... che vergogna... a meno che non vince la CL questo fa solo un anno.


sei un indovino? vedremo ad aprile/maggio.


----------



## raducioiu (5 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldo, 3-2


----------



## hiei87 (5 Ottobre 2013)

Ancelotti e Allegri devono avere parecchi santi in paradiso quest anno....spero per loro che la fortuni non li abbandoni, perchè sennò son volatili per diabetici....


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Ottobre 2013)

Mamma mia che fondoschiena, all89° il real stava vincendo


----------



## Livestrong (5 Ottobre 2013)

Il solito carattere delle squadre di Ancelotti, si svegliano solo dopo aver preso gol


----------



## Frikez (5 Ottobre 2013)

Jese  

Cristiano


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Ottobre 2013)

4-1 Per il Barca, doppietta di Sanchez, xavi,Neymar, oggi grande partita di Neymar era ora


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mamma mia Ancelotti che fail.. due sconfitte consecutive e liga già persa aii primi d'ottobre... che vergogna... a meno che non vince la CL questo fa solo un anno.


----------



## Djici (6 Ottobre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> 4-1 Per il Barca, doppietta di Sanchez, xavi,Neymar, oggi grande partita di Neymar era ora



la cosa incredibile e che messi e infortunato... iniesta riposa... e vincono 4-1.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Ottobre 2013)

e Ronaldo continua a segnare


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Ottobre 2013)

2-1 Atletico Madrid doppietta di Costa (ha sbagliato pure un rigore).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Ottobre 2013)

bello l'Atletico...fra poco però crolleranno


----------



## O Animal (6 Ottobre 2013)

Grandi squadre: Messi out, Sanchez rinasce e Neymar diventa padrone assoluto del campo. 

Ma che difese hanno in Spagna?

Ronaldo tanta tanta fortuna su quel tiro.. e che sonno si sono fatti in difesa sul secondo dell'egiziano del Levante? Sembrava Messi...

Anche l'Atletico ha fatto 2 gol imbarazzanti.


----------



## BB7 (19 Ottobre 2013)

Quest'anno il Real sta LADRANDO a tutto spiano


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Ottobre 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Quest'anno il Real sta LADRANDO a tutto spiano



sbaglio o è caduto da solo Bale? Cmq ragazzi Willy il portiere del Malaga è fortissimo
Vamos Real non me ne frega niente se rubate


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Ottobre 2013)

Partitone di Caballero, è stato un MURO.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Ottobre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Partitone di Caballero, è stato un MURO.



maro veramente ha parato l'impossibile.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Ottobre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Partitone di Caballero, è stato un MURO.



subito lo prenderei...anche contro di noi aveva parato l'impossibile


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> subito lo prenderei...anche contro di noi aveva parato l'impossibile


Visto che ha la testa pelata, come il nostro portiere, si potrebbe fare uno scambio di nascosto, senza che nessuno si accorga di nulla


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Ottobre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Visto che ha la testa pelata, come il nostro portiere, si potrebbe fare uno scambio di nascosto, senza che nessuno si accorga di nulla



ahahah ora si li scambierei


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Ottobre 2013)

Barcellona che pareggia 0-0 con l'Osasuna... lo doveva fare proprio oggi? Fatalità prima della partita contro di noi 

Difficile che sbaglino un'alta partita di fila ora


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Ottobre 2013)

Finita 0-0 del Barca


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Ottobre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;310580 ha scritto:


> Finita 0-0 del Barca



Ora è difficile che cannano un'altra partita.. guarda caso la prossima contro di noi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Ottobre 2013)

Liga riaperta


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Ottobre 2013)

visto che il Barca ha pareggiato resta il Record del Real Madrid 68-69
ahah


----------



## Hammer (26 Ottobre 2013)

Leggo ora di Malaga-Celta Vigo 0-5. Ma com'è possibile?


----------



## mandraghe (27 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Liga riaperta



Liga richiusa


----------



## O Animal (27 Ottobre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Liga richiusa



 Dai che stasera l'Atletico può tornare a -1...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Ottobre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Liga richiusa



che somari...ora 80% Barcellona, 20% Real Madrid


----------



## Snake (27 Ottobre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Dai che stasera l'Atletico può tornare a -1...



vedrai che alla lunga l'Atletico non regge, non è squadra che può fare 90-95 punti


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Ottobre 2013)

Purtroppo con Ancelotti...


----------



## O Animal (27 Ottobre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> vedrai che alla lunga l'Atletico non regge, non è squadra che può fare 90-95 punti



Probabile, però l'anno scorso sono arrivati terzi e quest'estate si sono abbastanza rinforzati nei vari reparti con Alderweireld, Villa, Guilavogui, Baptistao e con l'arrivo dalla cantera di un piccolo fenomeno come Oliver Torres.

Nel proseguo della stagione questi saranno gli importanti rincalzi che l'anno scorso non c'erano...


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Ottobre 2013)

Ancelotti può salvarsi solo arrivando in finale di cl, poi se la perde gli daranno un'altra possibilità l'anno dopo.
Con zero titoli sarà silurato


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Ottobre 2013)

Il Barca al momento va a +3 dall'atletico e +9 dal Real, vittoria per 3-0 contro il Celta vigo reti di Sanchez,autorete,Fabregas


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ancelotti può salvarsi solo arrivando in finale di cl, poi se la perde gli daranno un'altra possibilità l'anno dopo.
> Con zero titoli sarà silurato



ma il Real cosa ci fa di una Finale di Champions me lo spiegate?


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Ottobre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Il Barca al momento va a +3 dall'atletico e +9 dal Real, vittoria per 3-0 contro il Celta vigo reti di Sanchez,autorete,Fabregas



Non è a +4 dall'Atletico e +10 dal Real???


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non è a +4 dall'Atletico e +10 dal Real???



no 9 dal Real


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Ottobre 2013)

Real sta vincendo 3 a 2 contro il Siviglia...doppietta di Bale e gol di Ronaldo


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Ottobre 2013)

Bale sbloccato


----------



## O Animal (30 Ottobre 2013)

Primo gol bellissimo secondo na botta de cu...


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Ottobre 2013)

Ah,doppietta del pacco?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Ottobre 2013)

se ha segnato pure Benzema...


----------



## Frikez (30 Ottobre 2013)

Doppietta della pippa?


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Ottobre 2013)

5-3 e manca ancora mezz'ora.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Ottobre 2013)

Rakitic ha fatto un gol pazzesco


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Ottobre 2013)

poco incazzato Ronaldo  e intanto rakitic si fuma un rigore sparando alle stelle.... 

perché stasera ho perso tempo a guardare il milan ?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Ottobre 2013)

partita divertentissima al Bernabeu, bel gol di Ronaldo che dopo fa rigore (che non c'era) e Rakitic lo tira stile Ramos contro il Bayern
dopo 2 minuti espulso uno del Siviglia


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Ottobre 2013)

e 7, benzema


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Ottobre 2013)

7-3,solo nella Liga


----------



## O Animal (30 Ottobre 2013)

What???? Marca titola: "Tres goles del Comandante"


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Ottobre 2013)

beh ragazzi a me piace così la Liga...ti diverti un casino con queste partite
cmq si Ronaldo bello incazzato eh


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Ottobre 2013)

più lo stuzzicano e più segna


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Ottobre 2013)

Finita 7-3 per il Real, 2 Bale e 2 Benzema e tripletta di Ronaldo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Ottobre 2013)

ma che punizione ha tirato Ramos alla fine?? Miracolo del portiere


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Ottobre 2013)

Il Real sta crescendo


----------



## cedgenin (31 Ottobre 2013)

La Liga, un campionato senza difesa. Forza Ancelotti per vincere lo Scudetto.


----------



## rossovero (31 Ottobre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> 7-3,solo nella Liga



Beh, dipende. Mi spiego: tutti a dire che vent´anni fa la serie A era il miglior campionato del mondo e quello in cui era piú difficile segnare. Eppure il Milan batteva 8-2 il Foggia, 5-3 la Lazio e 7-3 la Fiorentina a Firenze...


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Ottobre 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Beh, dipende. Mi spiego: tutti a dire che vent´anni fa la serie A era il miglior campionato del mondo e quello in cui era piú difficile segnare. Eppure il Milan batteva 8-2 il Foggia, 5-3 la Lazio e 7-3 la Fiorentina a Firenze...



Eh,stai parlando di due decenni fa


----------



## rossovero (31 Ottobre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Eh,stai parlando di due decenni fa



Appunto. Quando la serie A era il campionato migliore dove era piú difficile segnare. Eppure c´erano risultati come quelli. Niente di strano quindi che il Real oggi vinca 7-3, non é perché é la Liga. Semplicemente sono risultati che capitano.


----------



## folletto (31 Ottobre 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Beh, dipende. Mi spiego: tutti a dire che vent´anni fa la serie A era il miglior campionato del mondo e quello in cui era piú difficile segnare. Eppure il Milan batteva 8-2 il Foggia, 5-3 la Lazio e 7-3 la Fiorentina a Firenze...



Quel Milan oggi vincerebbe tutte le partite del campionato italiano giocando in 10


----------



## pennyhill (31 Ottobre 2013)

Pensare che 20 secondi prima del 4-2 Real, il Siviglia aveva avuto l'occasione per andare sul 3-3.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Ottobre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Pensare che 20 secondi prima del 4-2 Real, il Siviglia aveva avuto l'occasione per andare sul 3-3.



dici il miracolo di Diego Lopez su tiro basso di Rakitic? Già stavano sul 4-2


----------



## pennyhill (31 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> dici il miracolo di Diego Lopez su tiro basso di Rakitic? Già stavano sul 4-2



No, l'occasione di Jairo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Ottobre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> No, l'occasione di Jairo.



ah ok...che bella partita


----------



## mandraghe (31 Ottobre 2013)

mah partite che finiscono 5-0 6-1 ecc.. sono un sintomo di un campionato dove 2 squadre hanno i campioni e i soldi e le altre arrancano...poi vanno in Europa e fanno figure di cac.ca contro le derelitte squadre italiane (Milan-barcellona) oppure rubano clamorosamente la partita (Real-Giuve)...


----------



## Snake (31 Ottobre 2013)

mi concentrerei sulle figure di m3rda che facciamo noi da anni piuttosto che pensare a quelle di Barca e Real, che se poi la mettiamo da quel punto di vista i risultati delle spagnole nelle coppe europee degli ultimi anni tutto dicono tranne che la liga sia un campionato ridicolo.


----------



## mandraghe (31 Ottobre 2013)

Beh l'anno scorso la juve col Bayern ha fatto una figura decisamente migliore rispetto al Barça....


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Novembre 2013)

Vantaggio Barca siamo al 68° gol di Sanchez su assist di Neymar


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Novembre 2013)

Finita il Barca vince 1-0 rete di Sanchez, Messi nullo anche in questa partita.


----------



## Snake (2 Novembre 2013)

Messi a secco da 4 gare di fila nella liga, penso non succedesse da almeno 4 anni.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Novembre 2013)

strano però ce ne vuole per essere nullo in Liga...si trovava meglio con il tiki-taka? Sicuramente tornerà a fare tantissimi gol...ogni attaccante ha questi periodi


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Novembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;322476 ha scritto:


> Finita il Barca vince 1-0 rete di Sanchez, Messi nullo anche in questa partita.



Sì sì, si sta risparmiando contro di noi sto nano. Ora inizieranno a dire che Messi non segna più e bla bla bla.. poi contro di noi partitone


----------



## Djici (2 Novembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Messi a secco da 4 gare di fila nella liga, penso non succedesse da almeno 4 anni.



e strafinito, non vale piu di un matri


----------



## folletto (2 Novembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sì sì, si sta risparmiando contro di noi sto nano. Ora inizieranno a dire che Messi non segna più e bla bla bla.. poi contro di noi partitone



ci si può scommettere ad occhi chiusi, ci farà tre pere


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Novembre 2013)

dai che forse è arrivato il suo momento...Messi non brilla e guardate Cristiano cosa fa
Real avanti 2-0 fuori casa contro il Rayo Vallecano


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Novembre 2013)

Il Real dal 0-3 si fa recuperare 2 gol su rigore, il real soffre ma vince


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Novembre 2013)

ragazzi in questo momento Ronaldo e Ibrahimovic sono più forti di Messi...doppietta di Ronaldo e Real che rimane a -6 dal Barca
Ancelotti stava per prendere un altra rimonta...al 91 colpo di testa che esce fuori di poco
Bale 2 grandissimi assist...se sistemano la difesa questi se la giocano con il Bayern


----------



## Snake (2 Novembre 2013)

in questo momento casomai son più in forma di Messi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Novembre 2013)

vabbè si madonna o


----------



## Snake (2 Novembre 2013)

non te la prendere, capisco che ti stai bagnando, d'altronde è la prima volta in 5 anni che gli sta davanti nel confronto diretto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Novembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> non te la prendere, capisco che ti stai bagnando, d'altronde è la prima volta in 5 anni che gli sta davanti nel confronto diretto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Novembre 2013)

ciofeche nei Calci di Punizione Snake


----------



## Snake (9 Novembre 2013)

furbacchione, quella dell'altra volta non era una ciofeca?


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Novembre 2013)

Ma Isco cos'ha? E' rotto o non gioca per scelta tecnica?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Novembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> furbacchione, quella dell'altra volta non era una ciofeca?



si sto scherzando


----------



## Snake (10 Novembre 2013)

Temo che per Messi questo sia l'inizio della fine, s'è rotto di nuovo


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Novembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Temo che per Messi questo sia l'inizio della fine, s'è rotto di nuovo



Lieve o grave???


----------



## Snake (10 Novembre 2013)

penso sia un altro stiramento


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Novembre 2013)

però vincono lo stesso sti zozzi


----------



## raducioiu (23 Novembre 2013)

Rigore per il Barça contro il Granada, strano  
Segnato da Iniesta, 1 a 0


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Novembre 2013)

altro rigore però l'ha tirato Fabregas...menomale che il Barca è Messi...questi stravincono ogni partita


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Novembre 2013)

Senza Messi hanno fatto 8 gol nelle ultime due partite di campionato...


----------



## Snake (23 Novembre 2013)

Messi cancro


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Novembre 2013)

Real vince 1-0 con gol di Ronaldo e si è infortunato...andava nello spogliatoio camminando quindi non penso sia qualcosa di grave, ma è troppo sfortunato questo ragazzo


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Novembre 2013)

0-5 del Real... boh dai è un campionato troppo ridicolo questa LIGA


----------



## mandraghe (27 Novembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> 0-5 del Real... boh dai è un campionato troppo ridicolo questa LIGA




Mah non so un campionato che può vantare Ronaldo e Messi non è poi così ridicolo, poi ci sono Real e Barça e poi Di Maria e Neymar, poi c'è Barcellona-Real e...Real-Barcellona, poi c'è Iniesta, c'è Bale, c'è Sanchez, c'è Benzema, c'è il Santiago Bernabeu, il Camp Nou, poi ci sarebbero altre centinaia di partite e altre 18 squadre...ma non credo siano così importanti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Novembre 2013)

Prima tripletta nel Real Madrid per Bale


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Novembre 2013)

Bale 9 partite 7 assist e 7 reti


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Dicembre 2013)

Mamma mia questi hanno Ronaldo rotto, ma c'è Bale che fa le triplette. Se i due imparano a coesistere, è finita...

Bale vale 10 Neymar.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Dicembre 2013)

Real che ovviamente vince anche senza Ronaldo


----------



## Frikez (1 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;344600 ha scritto:


> Bale 9 partite 7 assist e 7 reti



Meno male che era un acquisto inutile


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Dicembre 2013)

Che pacco 'sto Bale.


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2013)

Il Barcellona ha perso a Bilbao per 1-0. 

Se Messi non si sbriga a tornare questi arrivano terzi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Dicembre 2013)

grande Atletico, grande Munian
prima volevo dire che era praticamente finita la Liga...invece -3 è tutto aperto anche se vedo Barca ancora favorito


----------



## pennyhill (1 Dicembre 2013)

Nelle ultime 7 gare giocate dal barsà a Bilbao, i catalani hanno vinto 2 volte, l'ultima nel 2010.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Dicembre 2013)

ma lol


----------



## iceman. (2 Dicembre 2013)

E c'è anche chi paragona il Barcellona al Milan di Sacchi, ROTFL, ma anche quello di Capello secondo me darebbe 2-3 pappine a questi.


----------



## Snake (2 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> E c'è anche chi paragona il Barcellona al Milan di Sacchi, ROTFL, ma anche quello di Capello secondo me darebbe 2-3 pappine a questi.



A questi sicuramente, peccato che il Barca passato alla storia non c'entri nulla con quello di oggi, vanno paragonate al loro apice, e l'apice del Barca è passato da un pezzo, direi almeno 2 anni.


----------



## Albijol (2 Dicembre 2013)

Dipenderà tutto dalla classifica del Barca il giorno prima il ritorno di Messi


----------



## mandraghe (2 Dicembre 2013)

Di Bale mi pare che pochi hanno criticato il valore assoluto, ciò che stride sono :
Il prezzo folle
La cessione di Ozil che era molto più utile di Bale, basta vedere come ha trasformato l'Arsenal, comunque beati loro che hanno sti problemi...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Dicembre 2013)

Finito il primo tempo
Il Real sta perdendo 2-1 fuori casa contro l'Osasuna, poco calcio, partita bruttissima, si stanno menando e basta...4-5 gialli per l'Osasuna e Ramos che è il solito rissaiolo che si fa buttare fuori..1 minuto dopo gran tiro di Isco e così il Real è ancora in partita


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Dicembre 2013)

Real sotto per 2-1 contro l'Osasuna, Ramos espulso rotfl il miglior difensore al mondo, vale1 unghia nesta


----------



## #Dodo90# (14 Dicembre 2013)

Sull'1-0 c'era un rigore grande come una casa su Modric, l'hanno visto anche dalla Luna


----------



## Dexter (14 Dicembre 2013)

2 a 2,gol di Pepe...ora sono in 10 vs 10 a 10 minuti dalla fine  dieci.


----------



## #Dodo90# (14 Dicembre 2013)

2-2 Pepe

Madonna quanto è scarso Benzema


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Dicembre 2013)

che partita di m che è stata...pensavo di divertirmi e invece...il Real è una squadraccia con dei Campioni buttati li a casaccio, non hanno ancora un gioco e siamo a metà dicembre...in teoria sarebbero gli unici (forse insieme al City) a tenere testa al Bayern, ma giocando così prendono 3-4 schiaffi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Dicembre 2013)

mamma mia è sempre noioso guardare il Barcellona...pare che sono tornati col tiki-taka
gol su rigore di Pelè


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Dicembre 2013)

2-1 del Barca contro il Villarreal doppietta di Neymar


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Dicembre 2013)

ma se il Barca vince queste 3 partite fa il Record di [email protected]%1;?

cioè che cacchio di Campionato...questi hanno perso 1 e pareggiato 1 in 16 partite, non oso immaginare che avrebbe fatto il Barca di Pep...avrebbe finito il Campionato a punteggio pieno!


----------



## Jaqen (15 Dicembre 2013)

Oscena la difesa del Real.
Finché giocherà con Ramos e Pepe non vincerà niente.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Dicembre 2013)

Neymar ha fatto in due partite i gol che aveva fatto nelle precedenti venti.
Senza Messi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Dicembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Oscena la difesa del Real.
> Finché giocherà con Ramos e Pepe non vincerà niente.



in effetti...Pepe ormai non si può più guarda, ma Ramos per me è un Campione, ma Varane che fine ha fatto? E' destinato a diventare il miglior centrale del Mondo solo che deve rimanere più tempo concentrato


----------



## #Dodo90# (15 Dicembre 2013)

L'Atletico non si ferma più


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Dicembre 2013)

incredibile l'Atletico ancora primo e Costa Capocannoniere con 18 gol!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> in effetti...Pepe ormai non si può più guarda, ma Ramos per me è un Campione, ma Varane che fine ha fatto? E' destinato a diventare il miglior centrale del Mondo solo che deve rimanere più tempo concentrato


E se Ramos è un campione allora hanno una difesa d'acciaio... là in mezzo si salva soltanto Varane che ha ancora molto da imparare.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E se Ramos è un campione allora hanno una difesa d'acciaio... là in mezzo si salva soltanto Varane che ha ancora molto da imparare.



Ramos mi è sempre piaciuto tantissimo da terzino...ma per me se la cava bene anche da centrale


----------



## O Animal (15 Dicembre 2013)

Quanto godrei se riuscisse a sbaragliare le due squadre più forti della storia del calcio come hanno fatto le due tedeschine in Champions l'anno scorso mentre loro si stavano preparando alla finale e giocandosi a tresette chi era più forte tra C.Ronaldo e Messi...


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Dicembre 2013)

Altra vittorie per l'Atletico Madrid ieri 3-2 con dopietta di Diego Costa che va a 19 gol in stagione (entrambi su rigori)


Boh speriamo che sto Atletico a febbraio rallenti la presa, altrimenti ci massacrano


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Dicembre 2013)

Getafe avanti 2-0, si fa rimontare in meno di 10 minuti con una tripletta di Pedro.


----------



## mandraghe (5 Gennaio 2014)

Partitina di Sanchez....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Gennaio 2014)

Xavi ha sbagliato un rigore


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Gennaio 2014)

Sto vedendo il Real, è ridicolo. L'Atletico gli da le piste.


----------



## O Animal (7 Gennaio 2014)

Sabato c'è Atletico Barca...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Sabato c'è Atletico Barca...





come va va...tanto a noi del Real cambia poco


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Sto vedendo il Real, è ridicolo. L'Atletico gli da le piste.



a me non piace come gioca l'atletico, ha un gioco noiosissimo ma ha una difesa solida, è difficilissimo fargli gol


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (7 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> a me non piace come gioca l'atletico, ha un gioco noiosissimo ma ha una difesa solida, è difficilissimo fargli gol



Non ha le stelle in squadra, quindi gioca di gruppo. Simeone sta facendo cose eccezionali e se vince la Liga sono contento.
Per me attualmente son superiori al Real che ieri ha rischiato addirittura di perdere, avendo il Celta Vigo avuto più di una chances per andare in vantaggio.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non ha le stelle in squadra, quindi gioca di gruppo. Simeone sta facendo cose eccezionali e se vince la Liga sono contento.
> Per me attualmente son superiori al Real che ieri ha rischiato addirittura di perdere, avendo il Celta Vigo avuto più di una chances per andare in vantaggio.



gioca di gruppo ma non da spettacolo, ha un gioco noioso


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Gennaio 2014)

Il Real è una squadra di mediocri allenata da un mediocre.


----------



## #Dodo90# (12 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Il Real è una squadra di mediocri allenata da un mediocre.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Gennaio 2014)

Real gioca veramente male, ma male male...0 gioco aspettando la giocata dei soliti singoli...

Per me il Morta tra sei mesi sarà silurato


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Gennaio 2014)

E' una squadra pietosa mamma mia..giocano alla kaiser.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Gennaio 2014)

50 punti Barcellona
50 punti Atletico
47 Real Madrid

cioè vincono sempre...


----------



## mandraghe (13 Gennaio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Real gioca veramente male, ma male male...0 gioco aspettando la giocata dei soliti singoli...
> 
> Per me il Morta tra sei mesi sarà silurato



Quando mai il Real ha giocato bene? con Capello? con Pellegrini? con Mourinho? Con del Bosque aveva un gioco disceto non di più... Si sa che il Real è sempre andato avanti grazie alle figurine acquistate a suon di miliardi/milioni...


----------



## Aragorn (15 Gennaio 2014)

Il Real sta facendo una stagione straordinaria; giocano da schifo (anzi di più) e ciò nonostante sono solo a -3 dal duo di testa e hanno superato con nonchalance il girone di Champions. Se Ancelotti si desse una svegliata e sfruttasse meglio l'enorme potenziale che ha a disposizione potrebbero vincere tutto.


----------



## DexMorgan (15 Gennaio 2014)

Stasera coppa del rey. Passerella per Ronnie e il suo pallone d'oro aspettando la presentazione al Bernabeu.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Gennaio 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Stasera coppa del rey. Passerella per Ronnie e il suo pallone d'oro aspettando la presentazione al Bernabeu.



credo che sei più accanito di me con CR7 e il Real...menomale va


----------



## O Animal (15 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> credo che tu sia più accanito di me con CR7 e il Real...menomale va



Difficile... ti sfido a non scrivere di C.Ronaldo per una settimana... puoi parlare di Real Madrid ma mai citare/parlare direttamente o indirettamente di CR7... ja fai?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Difficile... ti sfido a non scrivere di C.Ronaldo per una settimana... puoi parlare di Real Madrid ma mai citare/parlare direttamente o indirettamente di CR7... ja fai?



se segna a raffica che faccio? E' festa, bisogna festeggiare il suo secondo pallone d'oro

P:S:chiudiamo OT e vai su Pianeta Calcio c'è un bel topic per te


----------



## DexMorgan (15 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> credo che sei più accanito di me con CR7 e il Real...menomale va



Stasera ne mette due o tre all'Osasuna in scioltezza


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Gennaio 2014)

401.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Gennaio 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> 401.



vabbè torniamo a parlare di Liga


----------



## O Animal (20 Gennaio 2014)

Hanno pareggiato sia Atletico (meritava di vincere avendo dominato a larghi tratti) e Barca (partitaccia).

Real Madrid a -1 dalla vetta...


----------



## mandraghe (20 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Hanno pareggiato sia Atletico (meritava di vincere avendo dominato a larghi tratti) e Barca (partitaccia).
> 
> *Cristiano Ronaldo* a -1 dalla vetta...



così i fans ronaldiani del forum non si arrabbiano...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Gennaio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> così i fans ronaldiani del forum non si arrabbiano...



bravo

il Real cmq piano piano sta crescendo...Bayern e Real avanti anni luce su tutti


----------



## Denni90 (20 Gennaio 2014)

-1 il real??? è un po che nn guardavo la classifica allora ahaha


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Gennaio 2014)

In Coppa del Rey il real ha vinto0-1 contro l'Osasuna..

Ripeto
Contando l'amichevole contro il psg 7 partite di fila che il real non subisce... [MENTION=221]pennyhill[/MENTION] dì qualcosa sul morta dai


----------



## pennyhill (23 Gennaio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> In Coppa del Rey il real ha vinto0-1 contro l'Osasuna..
> 
> Ripeto
> Contando l'amichevole contro il psg 7 partite di fila che il real non subisce... [MENTION=221]pennyhill[/MENTION] dì qualcosa sul morta dai



Tifo'o, ti risponderei volentieri, ma di queste partite ho registrato quella con il Betis , la devo ancora vedere.


----------



## BB7 (23 Gennaio 2014)

3 assist e palla dalla quale è nato l'autogol per Messi l'altra sera


----------



## O Animal (25 Gennaio 2014)

Real Madrid ancora sullo 0 a 0 a fine primo tempo contro il Granada nella festa al pallone d'oro di C.Ronaldo soprattutto grazie al portiere del Granada Roberto Fernández... guardare per credere...






Meno felice la giornata per Bale sostituito dopo questo colpo proibito:







Aggiornamento secondo tempo: 2 a 0


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Gennaio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Tifo'o, ti risponderei volentieri, ma di queste partite ho registrato quella con il Betis , la devo ancora vedere.



Ok, intanto il real ha vinto 2-0 col Granada...
Tutto il mese di Gennaio senza prendere gol, 8 partite in tutto se contiamo l'amichevole...  penso che il morta non ha mai avuto una striscia di imbattibilità così lunga...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Real Madrid ancora sullo 0 a 0 a fine primo tempo contro il Granada nella festa al pallone d'oro di C.Ronaldo soprattutto grazie al portiere del Granada Roberto Fernández... guardare per credere...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il Signore con il numero 7 ha fatto un altro gran gol
cmq lo dico, spesso i portieri con Ronaldo fanno certi miracoli...contro Messi quasi mai


----------



## Snake (25 Gennaio 2014)

eh si quasi mai


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Gennaio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> eh si quasi mai



lo dico serio mettendo da parte il tifo, se poi riesci a smentirmi ok...a memoria vedo sempre portieri che fanno miracoli (anche errori, ma sono di meno) in Liga su Ronaldo e invece vedo Lionel che fa certi gol dove camminando dribbla avversari...nessuno che gli fa MAI fallo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Gennaio 2014)

Pauroso l'Atletico..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Gennaio 2014)

il Barcellona ha vinto 3 a 0, ma Lionel non ha segnato
crisi nera per l'Argentino

ora si che è un gran campionato...Atletico e Barca primi, Real secondo a -1


----------



## Snake (26 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> lo dico serio mettendo da parte il tifo, se poi riesci a smentirmi ok...a memoria vedo sempre portieri che fanno miracoli (anche errori, ma sono di meno) in Liga su Ronaldo e invece vedo Lionel che fa certi gol dove camminando dribbla avversari...nessuno che gli fa MAI fallo



vai a vedere il numero di conclusioni di ronaldo in media a partita, poi vai a vedere quello di messi, sarà che se concludi n volte di più capita che spesso il portiere faccia qualche miracolo. Al di là di questo io st'anno non mi lamenterei, ha segnato certi gol abbastanza fantozziani tra rimpalli sui difensori e cappelle dei portieri.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Gennaio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> vai a vedere il numero di conclusioni di ronaldo in media a partita, poi vai a vedere quello di messi, sarà che se concludi n volte di più capita che spesso il portiere faccia qualche miracolo. Al di là di questo io st'anno non mi lamenterei, ha segnato certi gol abbastanza fantozziani tra rimpalli sui difensori e cappelle dei portieri.



mmm beh si è vero...cmq non mi sto mica lamentando


----------



## #Dodo90# (27 Gennaio 2014)

Che Liga quest'anno! Quelle 3 là davanti non perdono un colpo


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Gennaio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Che Liga quest'anno! Quelle 3 là davanti non perdono un colpo



Eh ma la Serie A è meglio cit.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Gennaio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Che Liga quest'anno! Quelle 3 là davanti non perdono un colpo



Tolte quelle tre tutte le altre sono composte da un'accozzaglia di cessi mica da ridere...ed in più sono oberate da debiti paurosi e non pagano le tasse...Italia, Inghilterra e Germania possono contare su un ricambio di squadre ai vertici che a lungo andare favorirà la crescita qualitativa ed economica dei campionati, la Spagna oramai è fossilizzata su due squadre (l'atletico quest'anno è un'eccezione) e nel lungo periodo pagherà molto caro questo andazzo


----------



## Frikez (28 Gennaio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Eh ma la Serie A è meglio cit.



Avoja


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Avoja



Anche tu sei presissimo da questa corsa scudetto tra Juve e......ah no....


----------



## Frikez (28 Gennaio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Anche tu sei presissimo da questa corsa scudetto tra Juve e......ah no....



Vabbè ma parlo in generale, le partite in Liga sono imbarazzanti tolte quelle delle prime 3, il livello medio delle squadre è basso IMHO.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma parlo in generale, le partite in Liga sono imbarazzanti tolte quelle delle prime 3, il livello medio delle squadre è basso IMHO.


Facciamo un confronto molto semplice, prendendo le prime 5 in classifica.

Barcellona ---> Juventus (Il Barca è più forte)
Atletico Madrid ---> Roma (Penso che l'Atletico sia migliore, anche se non c'è un abisso tra le due IMHO)
Real Madrid ---> Napoli (Beh...)
Ath. Bilbao ----> Fiorentina (Possiamo dire che si equivalgono sulla carta?)
Villareal ----> Inter (L'attuale Inter è più forte del Villareal? Boh non credo.)


----------



## Snake (28 Gennaio 2014)

secondo me son le prime che son troppo più forti, non le altre che sono scarse.


----------



## Frikez (28 Gennaio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Facciamo un confronto molto semplice, prendendo le prime 5 in classifica.
> 
> Barcellona ---> Juventus (Il Barca è più forte)
> Atletico Madrid ---> Roma (Penso che l'Atletico sia migliore, anche se non c'è un abisso tra le due IMHO)
> ...



Vabbè opinioni, io piuttosto che guardarmi una partita tra Valencia e Granada metto sul curling, tatticamente e tecnicamente c'è poca roba.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Vabbè opinioni, io piuttosto che guardarmi una partita tra Valencia e Granada metto sul curling, tatticamente e tecnicamente c'è poca roba.



Beh questo discorso allora possiamo farlo anche parlando di Chievo e Parma


----------



## #Dodo90# (28 Gennaio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Tolte quelle tre tutte le altre sono composte da un'accozzaglia di cessi mica da ridere...ed in più sono oberate da debiti paurosi e non pagano le tasse...Italia, Inghilterra e Germania possono contare su un ricambio di squadre ai vertici che a lungo andare favorirà la crescita qualitativa ed economica dei campionati, la Spagna oramai è fossilizzata su due squadre (l'atletico quest'anno è un'eccezione) e nel lungo periodo pagherà molto caro questo andazzo



Poi però vai a vedere e scopri che negli ultimi 10 anni hanno vinto 5 Europa League e mandato in finale 5 squadre diverse.....

In Spagna hanno sempre dominato Barcelona e Real Madrid, basta considerare che insieme hanno oltre 50 campionati, ma il campionato è tutt'altro che scarso


----------



## mandraghe (28 Gennaio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Poi però vai a vedere e scopri che negli ultimi 10 anni hanno vinto 5 Europa League e mandato in finale 5 squadre diverse.....
> 
> In Spagna hanno sempre dominato Barcelona e Real Madrid, basta considerare che insieme hanno oltre 50 campionati, ma il campionato è tutt'altro che scarso



Per il passato hai ragione ma il mio era un discorso sul presente e soprattutto sul futuro: per intenderci uno come Suarez in inghilterra gioca nel Liverpool, in Spagna un giocatore così esclusi Real e Barça non se lo possono permettere, idem per uno come Lewandoski, in Italia Juve, Roma, Milan, Napoli, Fiorentina e Inter hanno e possono permettersi giocatori che le squadre spagnole (escluse le solite), neanche si sognano: diciamocela tutta senza i clamorosi aiuti o le omissioni statali le squadre della Liga affonderebbero in fretta, inoltre in quanto a debiti la Liga è messa molto ma molto male...


----------



## #Dodo90# (28 Gennaio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Per il passato hai ragione ma il mio era un discorso sul presente e soprattutto sul futuro: per intenderci uno come Suarez in inghilterra gioca nel Liverpool, in Spagna un giocatore così esclusi Real e Barça non se lo possono permettere, idem per uno come Lewandoski, in Italia Juve, Roma, Milan, Napoli, Fiorentina e Inter hanno e possono permettersi giocatori che le squadre spagnole (escluse le solite), neanche si sognano: diciamocela tutta senza i clamorosi aiuti o le omissioni statali le squadre della Liga affonderebbero in fretta, inoltre in quanto a debiti la Liga è messa molto ma molto male...


E su cosa dovremmo ragionare se non sui risultati recenti? E aggiungo anche che lo scorso anno abbiamo chiuso il girone di Champions secondi dietro al Malaga, che nei quarti a 2 minuti dalla fine vinceva a Dortmund ed era qualificata alle semifinali... Non vedo come si possa parlare di campionato in declino.

Lewandoski in Italia non se lo può permettere nessuno, così come in Germania (Bayern a parte). In Inghilterra vale lo stesso discorso del resto d'Europa. Se non si considerano Abramovic e lo sceicco del City, lo scudetto se lo giocherebbero ogni anno United, Arsenal e Liverpool, che sono un pò la Juve, l'Inter ed il Milan d'Inghilterra.

Non capisco poi cosa intendi essere messi male in debiti. Real e Barcelona hanno insieme circa 1 miliardo di debiti (circa i 2/3 di tutte le squadre della nostra serie A messe insieme), eppure sono 2 delle società più solide al mondo. Avere debiti non vuol dire essere messi male


----------



## BB7 (1 Febbraio 2014)

*Barca - Valencia*

1-0
1-1
1-2
2-2 rigore regalo
2-3

Ora pure rosso per J.Alba


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Febbraio 2014)

R.I.P. Barcellona


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Febbraio 2014)

Il Barca se giocata la liga tutta da sola.


----------



## Snake (1 Febbraio 2014)

col City servirà il pallottoliere


----------



## Frikez (1 Febbraio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> col City servirà il pallottoliere



Senza Aguero non è detto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Senza Aguero non è detto



il solito catalANO

ahahahahahahahahahahahahah ha perso il Barca


----------



## Snake (1 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Senza Aguero non è detto



Negredo, Dzeko, Jovetic e compagnia bella bastano e avanzano fidate, nel secondo tempo il Valencia che è una squadra abbastanza mediocre li ha semplicemente stuprati


----------



## Frikez (1 Febbraio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> Negredo, Dzeko, Jovetic e compagnia bella bastano e avanzano fidate, nel secondo tempo il Valencia che è una squadra abbastanza mediocre li ha semplicemente stuprati



Vedremo, il City ad oggi ha preso sberle da chiunque in Europa, non la farei così facile..poi nel doppio confronto può succedere di tutto.

Catalano a chi?


----------



## Snake (1 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Vedremo, *il City ad oggi ha preso sberle da chiunque in Europa*, non la farei così facile..poi nel doppio confronto può succedere di tutto.
> 
> Catalano a chi?


un pò come il barca negli ultimi 2 anni  secondo me la chiudono all'andata, poi guarda io ne faccio proprio una questione di accoppiamento, il city fisicamente straripa, è quel tipo di squadra che il barca soffre di più.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Catalano a chi?



intendevo il solito Ano che ha il Barcellona non avere Aguero

dai che mo prendono altri 4 schiaffi dal City


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2014)

Sempre detto. Il Barça degli ultimissimi anni senza Messi (al massimo della forma) è una squadra normalissima.

Li abbiamo battuti perfino noi lo scorso anno.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Febbraio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sempre detto. Il Barça degli ultimissimi anni senza Messi (al massimo della forma) è una squadra normalissima.
> 
> Li abbiamo battuti perfino noi lo scorso anno.



Ma non è solo quello, ci sono cose come gli stimoli ed i giocatori del Barca sono comunque sempre gli stessi.. hanno vinto tutto quello che c'era da vincere.. ormai non hanno più niente da dire.. cioe si giocano ma al posto del 200% ci mettevano prima ora danno il 60/70

Iniesta xavi fabregas ecc.. tutta gente che al Barca non ha niente più da dare


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Febbraio 2014)

L'Atletico se vince va al primato solitario


----------



## Frikez (2 Febbraio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma non è solo quello, ci sono cose come gli stimoli ed i giocatori del Barca sono comunque sempre gli stessi.. hanno vinto tutto quello che c'era da vincere.. ormai non hanno più niente da dire.. cioe si giocano ma al posto del 200% ci mettevano prima ora danno il 60/70
> 
> Iniesta xavi fabregas ecc.. tutta gente che al Barca non ha niente più da dare



Esattamente, io non la farei così facile parlando di squadretta o di giocatorini, semplicemente i vari Xavi, Iniesta e Puyol sono a fine ciclo e dopo aver vinto tutto il possibile ora hanno meno motivazioni che nel calcio sono fondamentali.
Sono comunque la squadra più vincente dell'ultimo decennio, hanno un'ottima base da cui ripartire, soldi e una cantera clamorosa quindi saranno sempre a lottare per Liga e Champions.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Febbraio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma non è solo quello, ci sono cose come gli stimoli ed i giocatori del Barca sono comunque sempre gli stessi.. hanno vinto tutto quello che c'era da vincere.. ormai non hanno più niente da dire.. cioe si giocano ma al posto del 200% ci mettevano prima ora danno il 60/70
> 
> Iniesta xavi fabregas ecc.. tutta gente che al Barca non ha niente più da dare



Iniesta però ha ancora 30 anni...deve cambiare squadra e trovare nuovi stimoli (come ha fatto Pirlo, anche se ha fatto solo 1 stagione ,anche 2 per essere buoni a grandi livelli)
ora senza il centrocampo più forte al Mondo anche la difesa è un problema...solo l'attacco è clamoroso

c'è da dire che nonostante non sono più forti come con Pep continuano a stravincere ogni partita...l'anno scorso hanno vinto il Campionato, quest'anno sono ancora primi...continuano a fare Record su Record


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Febbraio 2014)

In spagna sono proprio degli attori nati. E gli arbitri ci cascano poi...


----------



## Aragorn (2 Febbraio 2014)

Gol pesantissimo del Real, Jesé


----------



## Aragorn (2 Febbraio 2014)

Pareggio dell'Athletic e rosso a Ronaldo


----------



## Frikez (2 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldo


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Febbraio 2014)

lol Cristiano  , il Real si deve prendere un punto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Febbraio 2014)

vabbè, ma è scandaloso il Rosso...gli servirà di lezione a Ronaldo, ma rimane uno scandalo


----------



## Aragorn (2 Febbraio 2014)

Il Real sta rischiando


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Febbraio 2014)

per come si era messa gli è andata pure bene...l'ha fatta grossa Ronaldo (anche se non ci stava il rosso)


----------



## Aragorn (2 Febbraio 2014)

Grande occasione buttata via dal Real per superare il Barca.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Febbraio 2014)

Se vo lince l'Atletico godrei troppo, fantastiliardi spesi per vincere sta cippa, ma figurarsi se in Spagna permetteranno che non vinca una tra Real e Barça...tanto più che in CL penso che falliranno peggio dell'anno scorso...


----------



## Snake (5 Febbraio 2014)

Ronaldo squalificato per tre partite


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Febbraio 2014)

pazzesco...ora fanno ricorso sicuramente


----------



## Frikez (5 Febbraio 2014)

Complotto! Vogliono far vincere il Barca


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Complotto! Vogliono far vincere il Barca



ma già era eccessiva l'espulsione...se gli dava veramente uno schiaffo gli faceva la faccia rossa


----------



## Frikez (5 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma già era eccessiva l'espulsione...se gli dava veramente uno schiaffo gli faceva la faccia rossa



Vabbè tanto rientra per il derby.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Vabbè tanto rientra per il derby.



quando saranno a -6


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Febbraio 2014)

Squalifica insensata.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Febbraio 2014)

L'Atletico ha perso 2 a 0, se domani il barca vince sono tutte e tre in testa consiliare real.


----------



## Frikez (9 Febbraio 2014)

No ma l'Atletico è uno squadrone, non si fermerà alla lunga 

Sarà una lotta Real Barca fino alla fine IMHO


----------



## Jaqen (9 Febbraio 2014)

Il Real fa veramente paura adesso


----------



## O Animal (9 Febbraio 2014)

Eh ma si sa che l'Atletico ha la panchina corta.. ieri mancavano Courtois, Villa e Filipe Luis...

E' come se alla Juve mancassero Buffon, Tevez e Barzagli... 

Ma non preoccupatevi.. con noi ci saranno tutti...


----------



## Snake (9 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> No ma l'Atletico è uno squadrone, non si fermerà alla lunga
> 
> Sarà una lotta Real Barca fino alla fine IMHO



Vediamo con che classifica escono dopo lo scontro diretto col Real


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Febbraio 2014)

Il Barca sta perdendo 1-0 contro il Siviglia.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Febbraio 2014)

Il Barca sta perdendo 1-0 contro il Siviglia.

1-1 Sanchez 

2-1 Barca Messi


----------



## Snake (9 Febbraio 2014)

'mazza quanto piove


----------



## O Animal (9 Febbraio 2014)

Che sassata di Messi... Anche se il Siviglia meritava di essere almeno 2 a 1... Il gol di Sanchez era in fuorigioco netto...


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Febbraio 2014)

Il Barca sta soffrendo di brutto il Siviglia se mangiato già due reti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Febbraio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;400667 ha scritto:


> Il Barca sta perdendo 1-0 contro il Siviglia.
> 
> 1-1 Sanchez
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Febbraio 2014)

57 punti Real, Barca e Atletico...mai vista una Liga così combattuta


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> 57 punti Real, Barca e Atletico...mai vista una Liga così combattuta



E la settimana prossima andranno a 60 tutti e tre, non vedo come possano non vincere.


----------



## Frikez (10 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> 57 punti Real, Barca e Atletico...mai vista una Liga così combattuta



Tanto tra 3 settimane l'Atletico verrà piallato di nuovo dal Real.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Tanto tra 3 settimane l'Atletico verrà piallato di nuovo dal Real.


----------



## O Animal (15 Febbraio 2014)

Prove generali per l'Atletico? Speriamo di no... 3 a 0 in casa contro il Valladolid con 2 gol nei primi 5 minuti... 

Schema su calcio di punizione il primo di Raul Garcia, pallonetto di Diego Costa il secondo e il terzo è stato un gol di testa di Godin che ha giocato un'altra volta una partita mostruosa...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Febbraio 2014)

Già finita la crisi Atletico


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Febbraio 2014)

Manita +1 per il Barca.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Febbraio 2014)

ma Messi perchè è uscito? Si è fatto male?


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma Messi perchè è uscito? Si è fatto male?



Non ho idea, ho attaccato quando già era fuori, però non credo perchè ho cercato in giro e non parlano di infortunio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Febbraio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Non ho idea, ho attaccato quando già era fuori, però non credo perchè ho cercato in giro e non parlano di infortunio



allora bisogna chiedere alla grandissima fan numero 1 [MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION]...qualcosa saprà


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> allora bisogna chiedere alla grandissima fan numero 1 [MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION]...qualcosa saprà



Io penso che l'abbia tolto per risparmiarlo visto che la Cl.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Febbraio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;405186 ha scritto:


> Io penso che l'abbia tolto per risparmiarlo visto che la Cl.



lo penso anch'io, ma di solito Messi non viene mai sostituito


----------



## Snake (15 Febbraio 2014)

non ha niente, l'ha tolto per risparmiarlo, con martino non è la prima volta che viene sostituito


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Febbraio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> non ha niente, l'ha tolto per risparmiarlo, con martino non è la prima volta che viene sostituito



oooook, l'ha tolto per prendere altri 8 schiaffi in Champions


----------



## Snake (15 Febbraio 2014)

fesso io che perdo pure tempo a risponderti


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Febbraio 2014)

Tanto per cambiare Messi dimostra di essere più forte della ****** del Real Madrid.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Febbraio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> fesso io che perdo pure tempo a risponderti



ahahah si scherza o te la prendi sempre


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Febbraio 2014)

Continua a segnare Jesè


----------



## O Animal (16 Febbraio 2014)

El Señor 100 milioniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii....


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Febbraio 2014)

1 gol subito nell'ultimo mese e mezzo per il Real... mi sa che hanno trovato l'equilibrio nella fase difensiva.. se è così la decima è loro


----------



## BB7 (22 Febbraio 2014)

Difesa del Barca ridicola a dir poco. partita divertente Barca sotto 2a1


----------



## BB7 (22 Febbraio 2014)

Incredibile 3 a 1 Sociedad


----------



## BB7 (22 Febbraio 2014)

hahahah palo del Sociedad. 

Piqu¨¦ e Bartra ridicolizzati, scarsissimi.


----------



## Doctore (22 Febbraio 2014)

tanto pareggiano isi


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Febbraio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> tanto pareggiano isi


----------



## Albijol (22 Febbraio 2014)

Cioè ancora non ho capito come cacchio ha fatto il City a giocare così di melma contro questa squadra in totale declino...avevano saputo del fatto che avevo scommesso un centone a loro favore?


----------



## Snake (22 Febbraio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cioè ancora non ho capito come cacchio ha fatto il City a giocare così di melma contro questa squadra in totale declino...avevano saputo del fatto che avevo scommesso un centone a loro favore?



non so se hai visto la partita ma l'11 che ha giocato oggi non c'entra niente con la squadra che ha vinto a Manchester, ha poco senso fare paragoni, se vanno a giocare a Manchester con Montoya, Bartra e Adriano, Song e biscotto insieme a centrocampo col tridente puro probabilmente ne prendono 5 o 6.


----------



## Albijol (22 Febbraio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> non so se hai visto la partita.



No sinceramente non l'ho vista se mi dici che giocavano le riserve


----------



## iceman. (22 Febbraio 2014)

Avranno anche perso ma quello loro, resta uno dei cicli più lunghi della storia del calcio, fino a quando avranno Messi e Iniesta saranno sempre tra le prime 3 al mondo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Febbraio 2014)

Il Barca ha perso la liga da sola.


----------



## Frikez (22 Febbraio 2014)

Ora è nelle mani di Carletto


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Febbraio 2014)

fine della Liga


----------



## O Animal (23 Febbraio 2014)

Mi fate morire... 3 punti... manco fossero 30... Adesso il real sta volando ma al primo calo 3/4 sconfitte o pareggi li inanella... Questa liga si deciderà ad aprile anche in base agli avanzamenti champions... Come vedete se non mettono gli 11/12 titolari rischiano di prendere mazzate da chiunque...


----------



## rossovero (23 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> El Señor 100 milioniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii....



Per onestà intellettuale dovresti postare anche il video del gol di ieri


----------



## O Animal (23 Febbraio 2014)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Per onestà intellettuale dovresti postare anche il video del gol di ieri



Ne abbiamo "parlato" con Zaza' in un'altra discussione... 

http://www.milanworld.net/bale-e-neymar-vt9721-post409853.html#post409853


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ora è nelle mani di Carletto



Spero vivamente che vinca la cl.. il real è a quota 15 vincono cl,supercoppa e mondiale per club e mo ci raggiungono e poi non siamo il club europeo più titolato in europa

Comunque il Real ha subito 1 gol in 2 mesi [MENTION=221]pennyhill[/MENTION]


----------



## Frikez (23 Febbraio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Spero vivamente che vinca la cl.. il real è a quota 15 vincono cl,supercoppa e mondiale per club e mo ci raggiungono e poi non siamo il club europeo più titolato in europa
> 
> Comunque il Real ha subito 1 gol in 2 mesi [MENTION=221]pennyhill[/MENTION]



Quindi diventeremo il secondo club più titolato d'Europa?


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Quindi diventeremo il secondo club più titolato d'Europa?



Il secondo è il primo dei perdenti cit.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Febbraio 2014)

ahahahah e il Barcellona perde e se ne va
la Liga si decide a maggio altro che aprile Animal...


----------



## BB7 (23 Febbraio 2014)

l' Atletico sta perdendo 2 a 0 contro l' Osasuna e siamo al 23esimo -.-"


----------



## admin (23 Febbraio 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> l' Atletico sta perdendo 2 a 0 contro l' Osasuna e siamo al 23esimo -.-"



Sono in crisi. Con chi potevano risollevarsi un pò?


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Febbraio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sono in crisi. Con chi potevano risollevarsi un pò?



E te pareva dai 

Tra l'altro prima del 4-0 nella partita prima di noi,avevo perso 3 di fila con Cortois osceno contro il Real facendo papere..
Ora perdono un pò , poi 11 la partita della vita


----------



## BB7 (23 Febbraio 2014)

3 a 0 pazzesco


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Febbraio 2014)

Non ci credo


----------



## BB7 (23 Febbraio 2014)

ah l Osasuna ha il secondo peggior attacco della liga e l Atletico la miglior difesa


----------



## Frikez (23 Febbraio 2014)

Prossima settimana verranno nuovamente asfaltati dai Blancos 

Cvd sono crollati, d'altronde giocano sempre gli stessi.


----------



## admin (23 Febbraio 2014)

*Risultato parziale:

Osasuna - Atletico Madrid 3-0 FINE PT*


----------



## juventino (23 Febbraio 2014)

Secondo me con questo Atletico ce la potete ancora fare. Lo 0-1 alla fine è l'unica sconfitta interna possibile da ribaltare, basta andare lì per vincere poichè anche il 2-1 o il 3-2 andrebbero benissimo. E vincere al Calderòn in questo momento secondo me è fattibile.


----------



## pennyhill (23 Febbraio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E te pareva dai
> 
> Tra l'altro prima del 4-0 nella partita prima di noi,avevo perso 3 di fila con *Cortois osceno contro il Real facendo papere..*
> Ora perdono un pò , poi 11 la partita della vita



Giusto sul gol di Jese, poi due autogol su cui poteva fare nulla.


----------



## pennyhill (23 Febbraio 2014)

Comunque, non so quante squadre grandi squadre in Europa giocano con non più di 13-14 giocatori, e prima o poi rischi di pagarla come cosa.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Febbraio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Giusto sul gol di Jese, poi due autogol su cui poteva fare nulla.



Beh no aveva fatto altri errori in quelle due partite, per carità la mia non è un critica.. ma non poteva fare le papaere contro di noi? No eh

Comunque Pennyhill che mi dice del TUO Morta 1 gol solo subito in 2 mesi..


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Febbraio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Risultato parziale:
> 
> Osasuna - Atletico Madrid 3-0 FINE PT*



Pazzesco, mi viene male..


----------



## pennyhill (23 Febbraio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Beh no aveva fatto altri errori* in quelle due partite,* per carità la mia non è un critica.. ma non poteva fare le papaere contro di noi? No eh
> 
> Comunque Pennyhill che mi dice del TUO Morta 1 gol solo subito in 2 mesi..



Il ritorno lo saltò per infortunio. 

Il mortazza come tutti gli allenatori, ha avuto bisogno di tempo, e del ritorno di Xabi Alonso.  Per il resto in certi momenti il Real mi lascia ancora molto perplesso, ma i risultati sono indiscutibili.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Febbraio 2014)

Che annata nera la nostra, assurdo!


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Febbraio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Risultato parziale:
> 
> Osasuna - Atletico Madrid 3-0 FINE PT*



 marò pazzesco, si stanno sgonfiando.


----------



## Morghot (23 Febbraio 2014)

Godo


----------



## Ishimaru (23 Febbraio 2014)

E' finita 3 a 0.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Febbraio 2014)

ahahah Vamos Madrid! (e Madrid è solo il Real Madrid, come Milano è solo Milan e Manchester è solo Manchester United)

giornata quasi perfetta rovinata solo dai ladruncoli juventini

cmq visto questa sconfitta forse sono veramente scoppiati...il ritorno ce lo abbiamo fra 1 mese dai che scoppiano ancora di più


----------



## Jino (23 Febbraio 2014)

Raga, parliamoci chiaro a San Siro hanno vinto con una fortuna incredibile, manco loro sanno come hanno fatto ad uscire vittoriosi.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Febbraio 2014)

quest'anno è davvero comico perché quando le squadre entrano in periodo di crisi contro di noi riescono comunque a vincere  

inter-sassuolo-napoli-udinese-atleticomadrid 

pietà, dai...


----------



## Snake (2 Marzo 2014)

vi ricorda qualcuno?


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Marzo 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> vi ricorda qualcuno?



Non so,chiediamo a [MENTION=1042]O Animal[/MENTION]


----------



## O Animal (2 Marzo 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non so,chiediamo a [MENTION=1042]O Animal[/MENTION]



Era stanco dopo questa sgaloppata..  






Scherzi a parte non male l'assist di tacco di Bale oggi... Peccato il guardalinee ci abbia visto male..


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Marzo 2014)

Avanti cosi barca, ora andiamo a riprenderli.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Marzo 2014)

Il Barca tanto per cambiare è sotto, tra poco fanno prima a partire sempre 0-1 per gli altri, prendono un sacco di gol ultimamente.


----------



## O Animal (8 Marzo 2014)

Pedro contro l'Italia sembrava Garrincha e oggi sembra Pancev... Qualcosa non mi torna...

Evidentemente gli impegni con le nazionali li hanno bolliti... 

Anche Neymar dopo la tripletta di Johannesburg oggi sembrava Robinho...


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Marzo 2014)

Anche in questa giornatazeru punti per il Barca, per me il City può passare tranquillamente, sono fuori proprio questi.


----------



## O Animal (8 Marzo 2014)

Fausto Rossi idolo di Spagna... Risultato finale Valladolid 1 - Barcellona 0


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Fausto Rossi idolo di Spagna... Risultato finale Valladolid 1 - Barcellona 0



Il Real lo ha ringraziato e lo ha invitato al Bernabeu a vedere la partita del Real


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Marzo 2014)

Il Real domani ha la grande occasione...il Barcellona dopo la prima parte da record ora si sta suicidando


----------



## Jaqen (9 Marzo 2014)

Eh ma Perez caccia Ancelotti per prendere un allenatore a caso della premier


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Marzo 2014)

l'atletico ha vinto, bene. pensavo vincessero solo con noi


----------



## Frikez (9 Marzo 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Anche in questa giornatazeru punti per il Barca, per me il City può passare tranquillamente, sono fuori proprio questi.



Contro quelli che stanno perdendo di nuovo contro il Wigan?


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Contro quelli che stanno perdendo di nuovo contro il Wigan?



lol si  se passa il Wigan la coppa la vince l'Arsenal, difficile recuperare 2 reti ma non impossibili.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Marzo 2014)

Ma dove salta Ronaldo? Potrebbe fare salto in alto e vincere le olimpiadi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Marzo 2014)

rosso per un giocatore del Levante su fallo bruttissimo da dietro su Ronaldo a centrocampo...il nanetto vomitoso non subisce mai sti interventi

grande Real + 3 su Atletico e soprattutto + 4 su Barcellona


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Marzo 2014)

Scherzando ho detto a mia sorella secondo te chi segna? Lei m'ha indicato 3 giocatori e l'ha azzeccati tutti pure autogol xd


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Marzo 2014)

Real vince e anche Atletico. Quest'anno la Liga è grandiosa!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Marzo 2014)

Il Barcellona ha vinto 7-0 in casa contro l'Osasuna
tripletta di Messi


----------



## Frikez (16 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Real vince e anche Atletico. Quest'anno la Liga è grandiosa!



Domenica prossima c'è il Clasico


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Domenica prossima c'è il Clasico



a Madrid


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Marzo 2014)

Grazie Barca per la gioia che mi hai dato oggi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Marzo 2014)

il Barcellona ha vinto 3-0 doppietta di Neymar e gol di Messi

Il Real sta pareggiando 1-1 gol su punizione di Ronaldo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Marzo 2014)

Atletico primo in classifica in solitaria ad ora!


----------



## BB7 (26 Marzo 2014)

Si sta decidendo la Liga in questo momento.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Marzo 2014)

Victor Valdes si è sfasciato il ginocchio,salterà anche il Mondiale.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Marzo 2014)

Secondo me quest'anno è volata Atletico e Barcellona.


----------



## BB7 (26 Marzo 2014)

Bale non riesce mai ad entrare nel vivo della partita. 

Incredibile gol Siviglia.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Marzo 2014)

Godoooooooooooo rete Siviglia!


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Marzo 2014)

Stasera metteremo di nuovo la freccia?aspettiamo


----------



## O Animal (26 Marzo 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sta vittoria risultera' inutile. Il Real le altre 9 le vince tutte.





Roten1896 ha scritto:


> .


----------



## BB7 (26 Marzo 2014)

Bale in sta squadra non funziona. 100 milioni buttati


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Marzo 2014)

Ancelotti a livello campionato è sempre stato asino.


----------



## Frikez (26 Marzo 2014)

Campionato deciso dal rosso di Ramos, pazzesco.


----------



## Frikez (26 Marzo 2014)

Che piangina CR7


----------



## BB7 (26 Marzo 2014)

Carvahal vergognoso come fa a giocare nel Real boh


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Marzo 2014)

Freccia messa, ora non fate scherzi forca Barca


----------



## Frikez (26 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Secondo me quest'anno è volata Atletico e Barcellona.



C'è lo scontro al Camp Nou, finirà per vincere il Barca di nuovo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Marzo 2014)

l'avevo detto che era tosta sta partita...invece i geni del Calcio dicevano di no...Campionato che si deciderà alla fine


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Marzo 2014)

Vamos mi Sevilla   (l'unica squadra che mi è simpatica tra le spagnole, poi ci sono stato in Erasmus a Siviglia )
Per me questo è l'anno dell'Atletico.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ancelotti a livello campionato è sempre stato asino.



qualche volta gliel'hanno anche rubato


----------



## hiei87 (27 Marzo 2014)

A questo punto credo vincerà il Barca. Mi spiace molto per Carletto. Rischia di buttare via una stagione che fino a una settimana fa sembrava poter diventare esaltante. Al massimo potrà eguagliare Mourinho vincendo la Coppa del Rey al primo anno, ma temo che per i tifosi del Real sia troppo poco, e probabilmente lo è...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Marzo 2014)

Carletto è bravo a tenere il gruppo unito, può ancora farcela...la prossima partita sarà tosta per Atletico e Barca (il primo incontra Bilbao in trasferta mentre il Barca derby fuori casa contro Espanyol) mentre Real in casa...ora il Real ha solo Real Sociedad in trasferta come partita difficile mentre gli altri 2 si devono scontrare e poi mi sembra che il Barca deve andare in casa del Villareal/Valencia più altre sfide toste

certo che bastava vincere 1 tra queste 2 partite e l'hanno perse entrambe


----------



## Snake (27 Marzo 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Victor Valdes si è sfasciato il ginocchio,salterà anche il Mondiale.



ecco, senza questa notizia avrei dato anch'io superfavorito il Barca a questo punto. Pinto è da mani nei capelli eh, letteralmente mani nei capelli, un Kalac 2.0.


----------



## admin (27 Marzo 2014)

Liga equilibratissima, può vincere chiunque.

Se il Real non dovesse conquistarla, sarebbe quasi un epic fail (considerata la rosa). Ma credo che, giustamente, diano la priorità alla Champions.

Mi sbaglierò, ma sono convinto che il Bayern non la rivincerà.


----------



## O Animal (27 Marzo 2014)




----------



## hiei87 (27 Marzo 2014)

Per me il Real può avere una chance di vincere la Champions solo se dovesse affrontare in semifinale la vincente di Chelsea - Psg. In finale poi contro Barca o Bayern potrebbero anche giocarsela in gara secca.
Nel doppio confronto la vedo dura, soprattutto con i bavaresi. Troppo fragili dietro i Blancos. Domenica ne han presi 4 in casa. In Champions contro squadre del genere non puoi permetterti di prenderne anche due, persino se vinci.


----------



## admin (27 Marzo 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


>




E' stato sempre il grande limite di Ancelotti.


----------



## juventino (27 Marzo 2014)

Godo. Godo. Godo. 
Vederli a zeri tituli pure quest'anno sarebbe l'apoteosi.


----------



## Albijol (27 Marzo 2014)

Cioè fatemi capire, devo aggiungere anche questa alla *lunghissima lista delle disfatte assurde* firmate Carlo Ancelotti? ROTFL


----------



## Frikez (27 Marzo 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cioè fatemi capire, devo aggiungere anche questa alla *lunghissima lista delle disfatte assurde* firmate Carlo Ancelotti? ROTFL



Lunghissima? Va bene criticarlo ma intanto l'hanno preso per vincere la Champions nel prossimo triennio, cosa a cui non si è manco avvicinato il suo predecessore che doveva asfaltare chiunque a detta di tutti.


----------



## Albijol (27 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Lunghissima? .



Intendevo tutte le situazioni nella sua carriera in cui la vittoria sembrava cosa fatta e poi è successo il patatrac. E confermo che la casistica è lunga e comincia nel lontano 1999 (semifinali Champions Juve-Manchester, da 2 a zero a 2-3)


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Marzo 2014)

Ancelotti a livello campionato è un perdente, a livello europeo ben altra storia.


----------



## rossovero (27 Marzo 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Intendevo tutte le situazioni nella sua carriera in cui la vittoria sembrava cosa fatta e poi è successo il patatrac. E confermo che la casistica è lunga e comincia nel lontano 1999 (semifinali Champions Juve-Manchester, da 2 a zero a 2-3)



Questa da te citata a me pare un trionfo  Cioè, se ci penso godo ancora!


----------



## Albijol (27 Marzo 2014)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Questa da te citata a me pare un trionfo  Cioè, se ci penso godo ancora!



Anch'io


----------



## mandraghe (27 Marzo 2014)

Salve siamo il Real Madrid, spendiamo 200 milioni all'anno per non vincere una mazza...

Come sempre questi qua si mangiano il cervello di fronte al Barça, inoltre sentire e vedere Ronaldo che si lamenta è una delle cose più patetiche e ridicole del mondo del calcio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Marzo 2014)

Continuo a pensare che alla fine la spunterà il Real Madrid vedremo.


----------



## Van The Man (27 Marzo 2014)

Per il Madrid ora è durissima, anche perchè, per via degli scontri diretti negativi, ha virtualmente un punto in più di distacco da Atletico e Barcellona. E se sui colchoneros può recuperare, farlo sui catalani è molto più difficile. Il calendario da qua alla fine dice:

*Atletico Madrid*: @Atheltic Bilbao, Villarreal, @Getafe, Elche, @Valencia, @Levante, Malaga, @Barcellona

*Barcellona*: @Espanyol, Betis, @Granada, @Villarreal, Getafe, Athletic Bilbao, @Elche, Atletico Madrid

*Real Madrid*: Rayo Vallecano, @Real Sociedad, Almeria, Osasuna, Valencia, @Valladolid, @Celta, Espanyol

L'Atletico ha un calendario terribile, finora si è superato, per vincere il titolo dovrebbe andare oltre. Mi pare improbabile, al netto che comunque rimarranno moralmente i vincitori di questa Liga. Altrettanto improbabile che il Barça, con quel calendario, ceda 3 punti al Madrid


----------



## DexMorgan (27 Marzo 2014)

Ho visto il secondo tempo ieri e il Real proprio non ci stava mentalmente, la sconfitta nel clasico l'han sentita parecchio.
Ciò non toglie che nel clasico hanno espulso Sergio Ramos in una maniera vergognosa, 11vs11 non avrebbero mai perso quella partita.

Io tifo per Carletto, spero la passi lui perchè se lo merita. E inoltre questo astio di certi "tifosi" milanisti nei suoi confronti, fa mooooolto sorridere.

Vi meritate i vari Allegri e Leonardo a vita.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Marzo 2014)

Barcellona favorito anche se Espanyol e Villareal potrebbero fare scherzi...il Real ora si che dovrebbe vincerle tutte, ma è dura per loro...per vincere devono vincerle tutte e sperare che il Barca sbaglia 2 partite...se l'Atletico all'ultima giornata sarà fuori dal titolo conoscendoli e sapendo che non hanno dignità si faranno degli Autogol storici contro i catalani


----------



## #Dodo90# (27 Marzo 2014)

Si prospetta un 5 Maggio in salsa spagnola?


----------



## Frikez (29 Marzo 2014)

Un rigore per il Barca, strano


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Marzo 2014)

Partita difficile ma c'è l'abbiamo fatta vamos barca


----------



## Snake (29 Marzo 2014)

_He did it again _


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Marzo 2014)

Espanyol-Barcellona 0-1 l'avevo detto che era tosta

sto brutto nano schifoso ha segnato su rigore


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Marzo 2014)

magari una Semifinale di Champions Real Madrid-Barcellona...il Barcellona solo contro il Real può andare in Finale...contro un Bayern-PSG-Chelsea vanno a casa


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Un rigore per il Barca, strano



non l'ho vista, c'era almeno ?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Marzo 2014)

L' Atletico la può vincere la Liga.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> L' Atletico la può vincere la Liga.



intanto ha espugnato il campo del bilbao, cosa non facile. 

e adesso fra 5 minuti tocca al real, vediamo cosa fa.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (29 Marzo 2014)

rigore per il farca rotfl


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Marzo 2014)

Ma ho visto male io,oppure nell'occasione del rigore del Barça è Neymar ha toccare di mano per primo?


----------



## Frikez (29 Marzo 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma ho visto male io,oppure nell'occasione del rigore del Barça è Neymar ha toccare di mano per primo?



Non si capisce bene però è dubbio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non si capisce bene però è dubbio



pazzesco...meglio che non guardo il video


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Marzo 2014)

cmq il Real ha vinto 5-0 in casa contro Rayo Vallecano
gol di Ronaldo, doppietta Bale, Morata e Carvajal


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Marzo 2014)

Come godo, Atletico e Barça tengono a distanza la melma madrilena.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Marzo 2014)

Forse il primo gol "alla Bale" che gli ho visto fare al Real:


----------



## admin (5 Aprile 2014)

Atletico Madrid già in vantaggio contro il Villarreal


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Aprile 2014)

l'atletico ha vinto, mentre il farça è in vantaggio con il solito rigore.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Aprile 2014)

La Liga la vince l'Atletico.


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> La Liga la vince l'Atletico.



Lo spero perché la strameriterebbe.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Aprile 2014)

Che polli questi del Barca sembrano il Milan fanno il 2-0 e fanno riaprire subito la partita, per me la vince il Real la liga.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (5 Aprile 2014)

devastantd bald


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Aprile 2014)

Il Barca in casa con Messi fatica, il Real senza Cristiano fuori casa dilaga di brutto, la Liga la vincono loro per me.


----------



## Frikez (5 Aprile 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> l'atletico ha vinto, mentre il farça è in vantaggio con il solito rigore.



Di nuovo??


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Aprile 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Il Barca in casa con Messi fatica, il Real senza Cristiano fuori casa dilaga di brutto, la Liga la vincono loro per me.



voi tifosi del Barcellona siete un po' troppo gufi...prima Snake ora tu Maggie...potevo darti ragione se Barcellona-Atletico Madrid ci fosse stata prima dell'ultima giornata, ma visto che è all'ultima penso proprio che sarà il match scudetto
anche se il Real vinto questa DOVREBBE vincerle tutte


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> voi tifosi del Barcellona siete un po' troppo gufi...prima Snake ora tu Maggie...potevo darti ragione se Barcellona-Atletico Madrid ci fosse stata prima dell'ultima giornata, ma visto che è all'ultima penso proprio che sarà il match scudetto
> anche se il Real vinto questa DOVREBBE vincerle tutte



Non sono tifosa del Barca  solo solo simpatizzante, preferisco il Barca ma non mi dispiace manco il Real


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Aprile 2014)

Atletico Madrid 79
Barcellona 78
Real Madrid 76 (è come se fosse a 75 visto che è in svantaggio sui scontri diretti con entrambe le squadre)

il Barcellona per me è favorito anche se deve incontrare
Fuori Casa
Granada
Villareal
Elche

In Casa
Getafe
Atletico bilbao
Atletico madrid

di queste soltanto quella contro il Getafe è semplicissima visto che è la squadra preferita di Messi dove fa sempre gol alla Maradona
Le altre sono tutte partite interessanti perchè:
Elche e Granada devono salvarsi
Villareal è settimo in classifica. Atletico Bilbao quarto
Poi ovviamente c'è l'ultima partita in casa contro l'Atletico Madrid

L'Atletico Madrid deve incontrare
Fuori Casa
Getafe
Valencia
Levante
Barcellona

In Casa
Elche
Malaga

Partite facile bisogna capire se fino alla 7 in Liga fanno l'Europa League...perchè se pure l'ottava la fa allora Valencia e Levante saranno partite dure...altrimenti non avrebbero più niente da dire in Campionato (40 punti entrambe e Villareal settimo a 49)
Facili quindi dico Elche e Malaga anche se devono salvarsi

toste ovviamente il Barcellona e Getafe perchè gioca in casa

Il Real Madrid deve incontrare
Fuori Casa
Valladolid
Celta Vigo

In Casa
Almeria
Osasuna
Valencia
Espanyol

quelle in casa dovrebbe distruggerle tutte e 4 anche se Almeria e Osasuna devono salvarsi
quelle in trasferta alla penultima giornata bisogna vedere se il Celta Vigo sarà già salvo (ora è 11° a +4 dalla 17 e a +3 dalla 18)

quindi in teoria l'unica tosta dovrebbe essere il Valladolid che è in zona retrocessione


----------



## DexMorgan (6 Aprile 2014)

Siamo ancora in corsa


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Aprile 2014)

Basta che non la vince il Real, va bene tutto.


----------



## O Animal (9 Aprile 2014)

A questo punto tutti i favori del pronostico sono sul Barca che non ha l'impegno della Champions... Salvo contraccolpi psicologici...


----------



## Frikez (12 Aprile 2014)

Barca già sotto a Granada


----------



## Tobi (12 Aprile 2014)

La ribaltano sicuro


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Aprile 2014)

per adesso ci sto azzeccando


----------



## Dexter (12 Aprile 2014)

90esimo ed il Barca è ancora sotto


----------



## 2515 (12 Aprile 2014)

orgasmo.XD


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Aprile 2014)

eroi del granada


----------



## 2515 (12 Aprile 2014)

vi prego appena possibile qualcuno posti commenti dei siti spagnoli.XD


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Aprile 2014)

evvai! Messi che sbrocca contro l'arbitro e si è beccato pure il cartellino giallo
fra 10 minuti il Real ha una grande occasione per diventare secondo...possono e devono farcela anche senza Ronaldo

Messi sembra avere la testa in Brasile (e fa bene aggiungerei)


----------



## Frikez (12 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> A questo punto tutti i favori del pronostico sono sul Barca che non ha l'impegno della Champions... Salvo contraccolpi psicologici...



C'hai preso 
Questi ormai scoppiati di testa, l'Atletico ha in mano la Liga, salvo improbabili tonfi.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Aprile 2014)

Il Barca gioca solo per il Real, infatti mercoledì batteranno il Real. Tanto, vanno a 100 solo contro di loro


----------



## O Animal (12 Aprile 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> vi prego appena possibile qualcuno posti commenti dei siti spagnoli.XD











Frikez ha scritto:


> C'hai preso
> Questi ormai scoppiati di testa, l'Atletico ha in mano la Liga, salvo improbabili tonfi.



Avevo giustamente aggiunto "salvo contraccolpi psicologici"


----------



## Snake (12 Aprile 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Barca gioca solo per il Real, infatti mercoledì batteranno il Real. Tanto, vanno a 100 solo contro di loro



se non battono questo barca farebbero bene a ritirarsi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Aprile 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Barca gioca solo per il Real, infatti mercoledì batteranno il Real. Tanto, vanno a 100 solo contro di loro



se carletto mette più di 6 titolari glie meno...martedì con 5 riserve poteva pure vincere la partita...invece di mettere i soliti Pepe, Ramos (che sta facendo pena), Xabi Alonso (che non regge più una partita ogni 3 giorni) e Benzema...Varane, Casemiro, Isco, Morata, Jesè (uno tra Morata e Jesè è infortunato, non ricordo chi) mica sono scarsi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Aprile 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> se non battono questo barca farebbero bene a ritirarsi.



ma chissenefrega della Coppa del Re...si dovrebbero sparare se perdono sia Liga che Champions
da quando è venuto Pep questi giocatori hanno vinto 1 misero Campionato e 0 Champions contro 4 del Barca e 2 Champions...inaccettabile per il Real Madrid


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Aprile 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> se non battono questo barca farebbero bene a ritirarsi.


Beh nel 3-4 al Bernabeu sembra che il Barca dovesse vincere tutto.. invece era solo fumo, loro contro il Real danno sempre l'anima


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Aprile 2014)

Il Barca deve cambiare gioco fanno quelle cose da anni e anni ora tutti lo sanno e riescono a contrastarli ecc, poi va beh continuano a spendere solo per attaccanti e ancora non hanno capito che hanno una difesa ridicola a dir poco.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Aprile 2014)

il problema più grande del Barca è che le piccole sembra che non hanno più paura del Barcellona...il Barcellona negli ultimi 6 anni è stata la squadra per distacco più temuta d'Europa...persino squadre come Milan, Chelsea, Arsenal giocavano in casa con il pensiero di non essere umiliati! Hanno avuto quello che abbiamo avuto noi con Sacchi, Capello e Ancelotti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Aprile 2014)

Per il Real finalmente dentro Varane! Dentro tante riserve come lo stesso Varane, Nacho, Coentrao, Isco e Illaramendi...mezza squadra


----------



## Snake (12 Aprile 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Beh nel 3-4 al Bernabeu sembra che il Barca dovesse vincere tutto.. invece era solo fumo, loro contro il Real danno sempre l'anima



partita che fa storia a se, hanno vinto quella gara con l'uomo in più e due rigori, e bene o male erano in formazione tipo. Mercoledì si presentano col treccia in porta e non si sa nemmeno con quale difesa visto che s'è rotto pure Bartra che già è scarso di suo ma almeno è un centrale di ruolo.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Aprile 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> partita che fa storia a se, hanno vinto quella gara con l'uomo in più e due rigori, e bene o male erano in formazione tipo. Mercoledì si presentano col treccia in porta e non si sa nemmeno con quale difesa visto che s'è rotto pure Bartra che già è scarso di suo ma almeno è un centrale di ruolo.



Sì okay, me è il classico una specie di Derby una partita a se e per di più una finale.. il Barca viene da due sconfitte e non penso che andrà in campo per perdere la terza consecutiva con il Real. E' la partita per il loro riscatto, daranno l'anima imho


----------



## Snake (12 Aprile 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sì okay, me è il classico una specie di Derby una partita a se e per di più una finale.. il Barca viene da due sconfitte e non penso che andrà in campo per perdere la terza consecutiva con il Real. E' la partita per il loro riscatto, daranno l'anima imho



vabbè mica ho detto che entrano in campo per perdere, ci mancherebbe pure che non danno l'anima ma è una squadra in palese crisi, se il real fa una buona partita a sto giro li asfaltano.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Aprile 2014)

Di Mariaaaa

dio mio ragazzi che gol


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (12 Aprile 2014)

daje carletto. smentisci chi ti vuole male!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Aprile 2014)

madonna santa Di Maria stava per segnare da Calcio d'angolo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Aprile 2014)

Baleeee 2-0


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Aprile 2014)

Campionato in mano all'Atletico Madrid...domani ha probabilmente la partita più importante della Liga contro il Getafe fuori casa...la più tosta
perchè tanto se quelli del Barca preferiscono vedere il Campionato in mano a questi dell'Atletico che al Real

Isco 3-0


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Aprile 2014)

domani se l'atletico vince da uno stacco importante al campionato, 3 punti al real e scontro diretto a favore


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Aprile 2014)

La vince l'Atletico.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Aprile 2014)

Già immagino Barça-Atletico partita decisiva per l'Atletico, col Barça che si scansa per non far vincere il Real, con relativa furia dell'ambiente del Real


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Atletico Madrid 79
> Barcellona 78
> Real Madrid 76 (è come se fosse a 75 visto che è in svantaggio sui scontri diretti con entrambe le squadre)
> 
> ...



mi rispondo da solo, in Europa League vanno 5,6 e 7 quindi l'Atletico di difficile ha questa di oggi e forse l'ultima a Barcellona


----------



## The Ripper (13 Aprile 2014)

se ancelotti ha il coraggio di perdere questa Liga va solo fucilato


----------



## admin (13 Aprile 2014)

Atletico Madrid in vantaggio contro il Getafe.


----------



## Frikez (13 Aprile 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> se ancelotti ha il coraggio di perdere questa Liga va solo fucilato



L'ha già persa a Siviglia.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2014)

L'Atletico vincerà la Liga..


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2014)

Ora che ci penso, quest'anno è l'anno dei rossi nelle maglie... vincerà la Roma il campionato Guardate:

- Liga, Atletico ha il colore rosso
- Premier. Liverpool ha il colore rosso
-Germania. Bayaern ha il colore rosso
- Portogallo. Benfica ha il colore rosso.
- Italia. Roma ha il colore rosso.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Aprile 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ora che ci penso, quest'anno è l'anno dei rossi nelle maglie... vincerà la Roma il campionato Guardate:
> 
> - Liga, Atletico ha il colore rosso
> - Premier. Liverpool ha il colore rosso
> ...



di regola in italia ci sarebbe una squadra col colore rosso...peccato che ci stanno distruggendo 


che si è fatto diego costa?


----------



## Snake (13 Aprile 2014)

infortunio alla tibia, sembrerebbe grave, se confermato al real possono già preparare lo spumante, idem a Londra.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> infortunio alla tibia, sembrerebbe grave, se confermato al real possono già preparare lo spumante, idem a Londra.



Certo che rompersi contro di noi no eh.. pazzesco sempre dopo noi, SEMPRE


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Aprile 2014)

cavolo un altro che si gioca il mondiale...un gran peccato...che sfiga


----------



## pennyhill (13 Aprile 2014)




----------



## Frikez (13 Aprile 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> infortunio alla tibia, sembrerebbe grave, se confermato al real possono già preparare lo spumante, idem a Londra.



Calma, lo tengono fuori con l'Elche ma in Champions ci sarà quasi sicuramente.


----------



## #Dodo90# (13 Aprile 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> infortunio alla tibia, sembrerebbe grave,* se confermato al real possono già preparare lo spumante, idem a Londra.*



Un pò come il Barcelona mercoledì, no?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Aprile 2014)

dai meglio così allora,l'atletico merita di giocarsi al massimo tutte le competizioni e costa di giocare il mondiale


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Aprile 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> infortunio alla tibia, sembrerebbe grave, se confermato al real possono già preparare lo spumante, idem a Londra.



ma quale spumante al Real...con questa vittoria ora hanno 5 partite e nessuna di queste è difficile...il Barcellona viscidi come sono si faranno gli autogol...Messi scarterà Xavi, Iniesta, Busquets e pure Martino per fare gol nella propria porta
e poi questi hanno vinto senza Costa contro il Barcellona...non è che ci vuole Pelè per battere Elche e Malaga


----------



## O Animal (13 Aprile 2014)

L'idolo che ha distratto Diego Costa facendogli sbagliare il rigore:







Ps: niente di grave l'infortunio, solo una ferita...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Calma, lo tengono fuori con l'Elche ma in Champions ci sarà quasi sicuramente.



meglio...lo odio, ma al Mondiale deve esserci...i Brasiliani gli faranno una bella sorpresa


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> L'idolo che ha distratto Diego Costa facendogli sbagliare il rigore:



ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
tutte te le trovi Animal


----------



## Snake (13 Aprile 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Un pò come il Barcelona mercoledì, no?


no, perchè col barca era una partita secca e bastava non prendere gol come effettivamente è successo, se saltava tutto il finale di stagione le cose cambiavano direi.



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma quale spumante al Real...con questa vittoria ora hanno 5 partite e nessuna di queste è difficile...il Barcellona viscidi come sono si faranno gli autogol...Messi scarterà Xavi, Iniesta, Busquets e pure Martino per fare gol nella propria porta
> e poi questi hanno vinto senza Costa contro il Barcellona...non è che ci vuole Pelè per battere Elche e Malaga


e si in effetti le trasferte a Valencia e Levante saranno passeggiate di salute  la partita col Barca è relativa, è pacifico che l'Atletico la liga la deve vincere nelle prossime 4 partite per rendere ininfluente lo scontro diretto. L'Atletico non è nè il Real nè il Barca che hanno attacchi atomici (il Barca ultimamente un pò meno soprattutto in trasferta a dire il vero) quindi un eventuale Costa out per il resto della stagione sarebbe stata una perdita pesantissima, comunque come non detto, pare niente di grave.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Aprile 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> no, perchè col barca era una partita secca e bastava non prendere gol come effettivamente è successo, se saltava tutto il finale di stagione le cose cambiavano direi.
> 
> 
> e si in effetti le trasferte a Valencia e Levante saranno passeggiate di salute  la partita col Barca è relativa, è pacifico che l'Atletico la liga la deve vincere nelle prossime 4 partite per rendere ininfluente lo scontro diretto. L'Atletico non è nè il Real nè il Barca che hanno attacchi atomici (il Barca ultimamente un pò meno soprattutto in trasferta a dire il vero) quindi un eventuale Costa out per il resto della stagione sarebbe stata una perdita pesantissima, comunque come non detto, pare niente di grave.



si Valencia e Levante saranno passeggiate sotto al sole...il Levante già ieri ha perso 3 a 0, ormai si sono salvati e in Europa il Valencia non ci andrà mai...troppi punti dal settimo posto

L'Atletico per perdere lo Scudetto deve sbagliare 2 partite su 5 (e il Real deve vincerle tutte)...quasi impossibile perderlo a questo punto


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Aprile 2014)

Go Atleti!!
In pratica è come se fosse a +4 sul Real, mi pare abbia gli scontri diretti a favore.



O Animal ha scritto:


> L'idolo che ha distratto Diego Costa facendogli sbagliare il rigore:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## #Dodo90# (14 Aprile 2014)

Il Barcelona però l'hanno tritato lo stesso anche senza Costa. Villa sarà vecchio, ma non scarso


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Aprile 2014)

Solo se si suicida l'Atletico può perdere la Liga.


----------



## O Animal (18 Aprile 2014)

Neymar e Jordi Alba fermi un mese per infortunio... Improbabile un loro recupero per la sfida del 18 Maggio contro l'Atletico perciò stagione azulgrana finita per loro...

Avranno modo di prepararsi al meglio per il mondiale...


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Neymar e Jordi Alba fermi un mese per infortunio... Improbabile un loro recupero per la sfida del 18 Maggio contro l'Atletico perciò stagione azulgrana finita per loro...
> 
> Avranno modo di prepararsi al meglio per il mondiale...



Neymar,sopratutto,non rischierebbe mai e poi mai di perdere il Mondiale.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Neymar e Jordi Alba fermi un mese per infortunio... Improbabile un loro recupero per la sfida del 18 Maggio contro l'Atletico perciò stagione azulgrana finita per loro...
> 
> Avranno modo di prepararsi al meglio per il mondiale...



addio Neymar ci vediamo in Brasile

P:S:Ma già 2 volte si è rotto quest'anno...in Brasile mi sembra che non si spaccava mai


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2014)

*In campo Atletico Madrid ed Elche. Appena finito il primo tempo. Risultato sullo 0-0.*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Aprile 2014)

*Villa rigore sbagliato.*


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2014)

*Gol dell'Atletico Madrid! Miranda. 1-0*


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2014)

*Diego Costa raddoppia.

Finale:

Atletico Elche 2-0*


----------



## pennyhill (18 Aprile 2014)

L'importanza di certe situazioni, soprattutto per una squadra che prende pochi gol. 

30a giornata Atletico 1-0 Granada
Diego Costa colpo di testa in seguito a corner

32a giornata Atletico 1-0 Villarreal
Raul Garcia colpo di testa in seguito a corner

33a giornata Getafe 0-2 Atletico
0-1 di Godìn colpo di testa in seguito a corner

34a giornata Atletico 2-0 Elche
1-0 di Miranda su colpo di testa in seguito a corner


----------



## Frikez (18 Aprile 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> L'importanza di certe situazioni, soprattutto per una squadra che prende pochi gol.
> 
> 30a giornata Atletico 1-0 Granada
> Diego Costa colpo di testa in seguito a corner
> ...



Avranno segnato una dozzina di gol su palle inattive, gran lavoro di Simeone e del suo staff


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Aprile 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> L'importanza di certe situazioni, soprattutto per una squadra che prende pochi gol.
> 
> 30a giornata Atletico 1-0 Granada
> Diego Costa colpo di testa in seguito a corner
> ...


Fase difensiva da scolpire sulla pietra..

Come ho già detto, l'Atletico è una squadra rognosa.. non gioca a calcio e non ti fa giocare.. Alla fine sono le squadra "catenecciare" a vincere..
Ma se SImeone fosse nella panchina del Real o Barca e gioca in questo modo, brrrrrr fa la fine di Capello con i Blancos nel 2008


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Aprile 2014)

Comunque sarebbe da rivalutare quantomeno l'andata degli ottavi. L'Atletico non è rivelato un fuoco di paglia, tutt'altro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Atletico Madrid 79
> Barcellona 78
> Real Madrid 76 (è come se fosse a 75 visto che è in svantaggio sui scontri diretti con entrambe le squadre)
> 
> ...



L'Atletico quindi deve incontrare Valencia, Levante (salve e con 0 possibilità di andare in Europa) in trasferta e Malaga in casa (anche loro già salvi e niente Europa)
L'Atletico deve incontrare tutte squadre che non hanno niente in Campionato


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Aprile 2014)

E c'era chi esultava quando pescammo l'Atletico agli ottavi


----------



## O Animal (19 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E c'era chi esultava quando pescammo l'Atletico agli ottavi



"Dobbiamo affrontare tutti, ma se devo scegliere pesco l’Atletico Madrid. Sulla carta è la più debole"


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Aprile 2014)

Ho l'impressione che alla fine la spunterà il Real.


----------



## #Dodo90# (19 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E c'era chi esultava quando pescammo l'Atletico agli ottavi


A parte il Manchester abbiamo pescato la meno peggio sulla carta.

Anzì, alla luce di quello che stanno facendo in questo finale di stagione ci sarebbe da fare gli applausi a Seedorf


----------



## #Dodo90# (19 Aprile 2014)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ho l'impressione che alla fine la spunterà il Real.


La vedo dura ormai


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Aprile 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> A parte il Manchester abbiamo pescato la meno peggio sulla carta.
> 
> Anzì, alla luce di quello che stanno facendo in questo finale di stagione ci sarebbe da fare gli applausi a Seedorf



per quello che abbiamo fatto all'andata si...poteva finire benissimo 3 a 0!


----------



## #Dodo90# (19 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> per quello che abbiamo fatto all'andata si...poteva finire benissimo 3 a 0!



Ma anche nel primo tempo a Madrid dove siamo stati abbastanza sfortunati a chiudere sotto 2-1


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Aprile 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ma anche nel primo tempo a Madrid dove siamo stati abbastanza sfortunati a chiudere sotto 2-1



vero


----------



## Hammer (20 Aprile 2014)

Il barca ne sta combinando di ogni


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Aprile 2014)

Al momento remuntada in 2 minuti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Aprile 2014)

Real 4-0 su Osasuna
doppietta fantastica di Cristiano Ronaldo


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Aprile 2014)

Barça sotto 1-0 al Madrigal.


----------



## Tobi (27 Aprile 2014)

2 a 0. Per il Barca salvo suicidi a madrid, si conclude qui la liga


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Aprile 2014)

gol del Barcellona

Atletico quasi campione di Spagna...deve sbagliarne 2 su 3...una contro i catalani...è finita


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Aprile 2014)

2-2 al Madrigal con due autogol del Villareal 

EDIT: Dagli spalti arriva una banana vicino a D.Alves,lui la prende e se la mangia


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Aprile 2014)

Gol di Messi al minuto 83.


----------



## Tobi (27 Aprile 2014)

Assurdo. Vabbè la prossima è vitale per l'atletico


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Aprile 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> 2-2 al Madrigal con due autogol del Villareal
> 
> EDIT: Dagli spalti arriva una banana vicino a D.Alves,lui la prende e se la mangia



lol
http://www.milanworld.net/banana-dani-alves-lui-la-mangia-video-villarreal-barcellona-vt16943.html


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Aprile 2014)

sto Farsa non molla ma è comunque spacciato mi sa... ma potrebbe essere decisivo nell'ultimo match con l'Atletico


----------



## Snake (27 Aprile 2014)

indirettamente hanno fatto un grandissimo favore al real.


----------



## Frikez (27 Aprile 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> indirettamente hanno fatto un grandissimo favore al real.



Non cambia nulla, se arrivano a pari vincono per gli scontri diretti.

E 6 punti con Levante e Malaga li fanno senza problemi.


----------



## Snake (27 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non cambia nulla, se arrivano a pari vincono per gli scontri diretti.
> 
> E 6 punti con Levante e Malaga li fanno senza problemi.



cambia che se fanno anche solo un mezzo passo falso si mettono nelle condizioni di dover vincere l'ultima col barca, barca che sarebbe ancora in gioco. Se perdevano o pareggiavano stasera il Barca era fuori dai giochi e l'ultima sarebbe stata una non partita. Però sto dicendo questo ma non so l'ultima se gioca prima il Real o l'Atletico, è chiaro che se giocasse prima il real il barca saprebbe già il risultato e magari si scanserebbe per la gioia di fabry cekko 

P.S. L'Atletico è un mese che va avanti con gol di testa anche abbastanza casuali, le devono sempre giocare le partite, io non do per scontato nulla.


----------



## Frikez (27 Aprile 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> cambia che se fanno anche solo un mezzo passo falso si mettono nelle condizioni di dover vincere l'ultima col barca, barca che sarebbe ancora in gioco. Se perdevano o pareggiavano stasera il Barca era fuori dai giochi e l'ultima sarebbe stata una non partita. Però sto dicendo questo ma non so l'ultima se gioca prima il Real o l'Atletico, è chiaro che se giocasse prima il real il barca saprebbe già il risultato e magari si scanserebbe per la gioia di fabry cekko
> 
> P.S. L'Atletico è un mese che va avanti con gol di testa anche abbastanza casuali, le devono sempre giocare le partite, io non do per scontato nulla.



Stiamo parlando di fuffa dato che l'Atletico tra 2 settimane sarà già campione e andrà in gita al Camp Nou


----------



## Snake (27 Aprile 2014)

ma infatti io parlavo in caso di mezzo passo falso nelle prossime due, gliel'avete tirata di brutto al liverpool, va a finire che fate perdere la liga pure all'atletico


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Aprile 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> è chiaro che se giocasse prima il real il barca saprebbe già il risultato e magari si scanserebbe per la gioia di fabry cekko



dimostrando inoltre di non avere dignità l'hanno eliminati anche dalla Champions

cmq 80% vince l'Atletico


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Aprile 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> ma infatti io parlavo in caso di mezzo passo falso nelle prossime due, gliel'avete tirata di brutto al liverpool, va a finire che fate perdere la liga pure all'atletico



ahahah io soprattutto
cmq anche li non è finita conoscendo il City


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Aprile 2014)

Che cuore l'Atletico, vince tutte le partite 1-0, 2-0.


----------



## DexMorgan (28 Aprile 2014)

Doppietta pazzesca di CR7 l'altra sera. Occhio a dare per finito il campionato perchè nonostante sia in tasca all'Atletico mancano 3 partite ed aver attaccato alle natiche un Real Madrid potrebbe farti fare un passo falso da un momento all'altro.

Anyway, Cristiano 

Il Barcellona lol, i due autogol del Villareal sono stati a dir poco RIDICOLI.


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Maggio 2014)

2-2 del barça in casa col getafe, bene così.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Maggio 2014)

Liga al 80% all'Atletico


----------



## Frikez (3 Maggio 2014)

fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> liga al 80% all'atletico



80?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Maggio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> 80?



Vabbè io sono sempre ottimista...per il Real


----------



## raducioiu (4 Maggio 2014)

L'atletico sta perdendo con il Levante. Rischio Neverkusen?


----------



## Principe (4 Maggio 2014)

Come farebbe l'atletico a perdere la liga ??? Secondo i miei calcoli dovrebbe fare meno di 3 punti , ovvero gli basta vincere una partita su 2 per essere campione di Spagna .


----------



## raducioiu (4 Maggio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Come farebbe l'atletico a perdere la liga ??? Secondo i miei calcoli dovrebbe fare meno di 3 punti , ovvero gli basta vincere una partita su 2 per essere campione di Spagna .



L'ultima però è lo scontro diretto con il Barcellona che, nel caso in cui oggi vinca davvero il Levante, tornerebbe in corsa. Con il Malaga dovrebbero vincere quasi obbligatoriamente...


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2014)

*LEVANTE ATLETICO QUI *-) http://www.milanworld.net/levante-atletico-madrid-4-maggio-ore-17-a-vt17071.html


altri commenti verranno cancellati.


----------



## Frikez (4 Maggio 2014)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> L'ultima però è lo scontro diretto con il Barcellona che, nel caso in cui oggi vinca davvero il Levante, tornerebbe in corsa. Con il Malaga dovrebbero vincere quasi obbligatoriamente...



Potrebbero addirittura arrivare in 3 a pari punti 

La vedo molto dura però.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Maggio 2014)

Il Real sta perdendo in casa contro il Valencia


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Maggio 2014)

Il Real ribalterà il risultato nella ripresa. Sicuro come la morte!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Maggio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Real ribalterà il risultato nella ripresa. Sicuro come la morte!



Il commento che aspettavo


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2014)

Il Real Madrid sta perdendo in casa con il Valencia...


Pazzesco.


----------



## Hammer (4 Maggio 2014)

Pazzesco, stanno buttando via il campionato


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Maggio 2014)

Hanno buttato via il campionato nonostante il regalo dell'Atletico.

Il grande limite di Ancelotti..


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Maggio 2014)

hanno buttato completamente un campionato, pazzesco


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2014)

Pareggio pazzesco di Cristiano Ronaldo, di tacco. Gol alla Ibra. 2-2


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pareggio pazzesco di Cristiano Ronaldo, di tacco. Gol alla Ibra. 2-2



Pareggio che non vale praticamente nulla...


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Maggio 2014)

pareggio che comunque non serve a nulla


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2014)

*Finale: Real Madrid Valencia 2-2 *


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Maggio 2014)

che somari...il Barca vinceva Campionato e Champions nel 2009 e 2011 e questi non riescono a fare un cavolo spendendo miliardi...dal Valencia poi che li odio


----------



## Snake (4 Maggio 2014)

Ma Ronaldo ha fatto un patto col diavolo? Ma quanti c..... di gol ha segnato al 90° quest'anno?


----------



## #Dodo90# (4 Maggio 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> pareggio che comunque non serve a nulla



Insomma, a qualcosa serve. Con una sconfitta il Real avrebbe perso la Liga a prescindere per via degli scontri diretti a sfavore con entrambe, in questo modo se il Barcelona batte l'Atletico sono campioni.

Certo, con una vittoria avrebbero avuto il campionato in mano


----------



## Lollo interista (4 Maggio 2014)

E quindi? Quanti punti abbisogna l'Atléti ora?


----------



## pennyhill (4 Maggio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Hanno buttato via il campionato nonostante il regalo dell'Atletico.
> 
> Il grande limite di Ancelotti..



Beh in teoria dovevano sperare in un altro passo falso dell'Atletico. 
Comunque ora anche il Barsà è in corsa, anzi secondo me lo vinceranno loro, e dovranno pure esonerare Martino da campione.


----------



## Lollo interista (4 Maggio 2014)

Wait,se il real le vince tutte e 2 prima dell'ultima il Barça sarebbe fuori dai giochi e potrebbe non impegnarsi alla morte in casa con l'Atleti che avrebbe bisogno di un punto


----------



## Hammer (4 Maggio 2014)

Il gol di Ronaldo è da fuoriclasse assoluto. Solo un campione può pensare a certe giocate


----------



## pennyhill (4 Maggio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> E quindi? Quanti punti abbisogna l'Atléti ora?



Ora a due giornate dal termine sono:

88 Atletico
85 Barsà
83 Real * una gara in meno


----------



## #Dodo90# (4 Maggio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> E quindi? Quanti punti abbisogna l'Atléti ora?



L'Atletico deve fare 4 punti punti. Gli basta vincere la prossima e pareggiare al Camp Nou. Con una vittoria del Real invece avrebbe dovuto vincerle tutte


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Maggio 2014)

D'altronde è il grande limite di Ancelotti.

Ora all'Altetico basta una vittoria ed un pareggio. Al Barca Due vittorie

In ogni caso è finita per il Real Matematicamente.. dovrebbero entrambe non vincere la prossima.. impossibile.

All'ultima lo scontro diretto e pareggio o vittoria da parte di entrambe è comunque fatale

Edit. Al real mancano 3 partite non 2..  okay hanno qualche speranza


----------



## aleslash (4 Maggio 2014)

Addirittura lo può vincere il barca


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Maggio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> Ma Ronaldo ha fatto un patto col diavolo? Ma quanti c..... di gol ha segnato al 90° quest'anno?



e soprattutto quanti ne ha segnati sull'1-0

cmq ragionando a mente fredda questo pareggio è meglio di una vittoria...così se tutte e 3 vincono la prossima (nel caso del Real due partite) la Classifica sarà

Atletico 91
Real Madrid 89
Barcellona 88

in questo caso il Barcellona potrà ancora vincere lo Scudetto in caso di non vittoria Madridista, ma anche lo stesso Real potrà vincere il Campionato


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Maggio 2014)

Hanno recuperato un solo punto i colchonero c'è la possono fare.


----------



## #Dodo90# (4 Maggio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> D'altronde è il grande limite di Ancelotti.
> 
> Ora all'Altetico basta una vittoria ed un pareggio. Al Barca Due vittorie
> 
> ...


Il Real ha una gara da recuperare, è messo meglio del Barcelona. Se il Barcelona fa 6 punti ed il Real le vince tutte, lo scudetto va al Real


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2014)

Ecco qui. Sempre in anteprima per voi -) http://www.milanworld.net/cristiano...al-valencia-2-2-video-vt17167.html#post456649


----------



## #Dodo90# (4 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> e soprattutto quanti ne ha segnati sull'1-0
> 
> *cmq ragionando a mente fredda questo pareggio è meglio di una vittoria.*..così se tutte e 3 vincono la prossima (nel caso del Real due partite) la Classifica sarà
> 
> ...


Insomma. Con una vittoria l'Atletico era costretto a vincere al Camp Nou, adesso gli basterebbe un pari...


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Maggio 2014)

per come si era messa oggi pomeriggio, è andata di lusso all'atletico, però adesso non devono più sbagliare niente.


----------



## Snake (4 Maggio 2014)

diventa fondamentale vedere chi gioca prima tra Real e Atletico l'ultima giornata


----------



## Frikez (4 Maggio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> diventa fondamentale vedere chi gioca prima tra Real e Atletico l'ultima giornata



La metteranno alla stessa ora credo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Maggio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Insomma. Con una vittoria l'Atletico era costretto a vincere al Camp Nou, adesso gli basterebbe un pari...



si, ma ora il Barcellona è costretto a rischiare di vincerle entrambe e consegnare lo Scudetto proprio al Real!


----------



## #Dodo90# (4 Maggio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> diventa fondamentale vedere chi gioca prima tra Real e Atletico l'ultima giornata



L'ultima è sempre in contemporanea. Credo anche la penultima


----------



## #Dodo90# (4 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si, ma ora il Barcellona è costretto a rischiare di vincerle entrambe e consegnare lo Scudetto proprio al Real!


Le partite sono in contemporanea e può sempre succedere di tutto. Non credo che il Barcelona rinunci a vincere se ha ancora una minima possibilità.

Spero in un bel 5 Maggio in salsa spagnola


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Maggio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Le partite sono in contemporanea e può sempre succedere di tutto. Non credo che il Barcelona rinunci a vincere se ha ancora una minima possibilità.
> 
> Spero in un bel 5 Maggio in salsa spagnola



dipenderà moltissimo da questa partita
http://www.milanworld.net/valladolid-real-madrid-7-maggio-ore-21-00-a-vt17170.html#post456701


----------



## #Dodo90# (4 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> dipenderà moltissimo da questa partita
> http://www.milanworld.net/valladolid-real-madrid-7-maggio-ore-21-00-a-vt17170.html#post456701



Beh, chiaro. Il Real deve vincerle tutte.

Nel caso non lo facesse, il Barcelona ha comunque il match-scudetto in casa: vincendo sarebbe campione per via degli scontri diretti (0-0 a Madrid)


----------



## #Dodo90# (4 Maggio 2014)

Comunque finale di Liga SPETTACOLARE.


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Maggio 2014)

Se all'ultima il Barcellona sarà ancora in corsa si prevede un match pazzesco al Camp Nou. Il Real ha buttato via una chance d'oro. Forza Atleti!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Maggio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Beh, chiaro. Il Real deve vincerle tutte.
> 
> Nel caso non lo facesse, il Barcelona ha comunque il match-scudetto in casa: vincendo sarebbe campione per via degli scontri diretti (0-0 a Madrid)



In ogni caso vedremo una partita pazzesca in Barcellona-Atletico!


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Maggio 2014)

è andata di lusso anche stasera per l'atletico.


----------



## Frikez (7 Maggio 2014)

*Atletico 88
Barca 85*

L'Atletico ha in casa il Malaga prima dello scontro diretto al Camp Nou mentre il Barca è in trasferta con l'Elche.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Maggio 2014)

L'ultima tra Barca e Atletico non sarà decisiva, secondo me il Barca non vincerà la prossima.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Maggio 2014)

Ma se il Barca vince contro l'Atletico e vanno a pari punti chi lo vince il campionato?


----------



## Snake (7 Maggio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ma se il Barca vince contro l'Atletico e vanno a pari punti chi lo vince il campionato?


Il Barca


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2014)

*Il Real Madrid, con il pareggio di questa sera contro il Valladolid (chttp://www.milanworld.net/valladolid-real-madrid-7-maggio-ore-21-00-a-vt17170.html ) ha praticamente consegnato la Liga nelle mani dell'Atletico Madrid e del Barcellona.

La situazione è la seguente:

Atletico 88
Barcellona 85 
Real Madrid 84

Mancano due giornate al termine. Se Atletico e Barcellona vinceranno entrambe nella prossima giornata, tutto si deciderà all'ultima giornata nello contro diretto tra Barcellona e Atletico al Camp Nou.

Nel caso di arrivo a pari punti all'ultima giornata, con vittoria del Barcellona nello scontro diretto, i blaugrani sarebbero campioni di Spagna. Contano gli scontri diretti e NON la differenza reti. *


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Maggio 2014)

Sarebbe incredibile il titolo del Barca......


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (7 Maggio 2014)

La Liga è dell'Atletico.


----------



## Lollo interista (7 Maggio 2014)

Ma la trasferta a Elche com'è?! Ostica?


----------



## Snake (7 Maggio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ma la trasferta a Elche com'è?! Ostica?



se ci son di mezzo le mazzette sicuro


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Maggio 2014)

se il barsa riesce a vincere la liga in questa stagione così difficile.... mah, non ci voglio credere...

carletto ormai punta tutto sulla cempions


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Maggio 2014)

certo che carletto i campionati non vuole proprio vincerli...


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2014)

Ancelotti è questo. Grandissimo nelle partite top, poca roba nei tornei lunghi.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (8 Maggio 2014)

liga all'atletico e champions al real,il destino è questo mi sa


----------



## If Everyone Cared (8 Maggio 2014)

questo è il grande limite di carletto, che gli preclude di essere riconosciuto unanimemente come il miglior allenatore del mondo.
dovrebbe avere almeno il doppio dei titoli nazionali nel suo palmarès. inutile girarci intorno: pensare che abbia lo stesso numero di scudetti di un conte o un mancini a caso è un'onta.
spero che prima o poi possa supplire a questo limite. anche perché sono quasi sicuro che più avanti una coppa del mondo la porterà a casa; il mondiale è proprio il tipo di competizione che esalta le sue peculiarità di allenatore.


----------



## Mou (8 Maggio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> questo è il grande limite di carletto, che gli preclude di essere riconosciuto unanimemente come il miglior allenatore del mondo.
> dovrebbe avere almeno il doppio dei titoli nazionali nel suo palmarès. inutile girarci intorno: pensare che abbia lo stesso numero di scudetti di un conte e un mancini a caso è un'onta.
> spero che prima o poi possa supplire a questo limite. anche perché sono quasi sicuro che più avanti una coppa del mondo la porterà a casa; il mondiale è proprio il tipo di competizione che esalta le sue peculiarità di allenatore.



Incredibile dictu visuque  quoto col sangue, in particolare le parole finali. Ancelotti ha una forma mentis perfetta per le competizioni brevi, in Nazionale potrebbe esaltare questa qualità.


----------



## Mou (8 Maggio 2014)

Prendetemi per pazzo, ma Simeone rischia di trasformare una stagione straordinaria in un fail: la Champions la vedo destinata al Real, e se il Barcellona vinte al Camp Nou..,


----------



## Albijol (8 Maggio 2014)

8 anni di Milan
2 di Juve 
2 di Psg
2 di Chelsea
1 di Real
3 campionati


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Maggio 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Prendetemi per pazzo, ma Simeone rischia di trasformare una stagione straordinaria in un fail: la Champions la vedo destinata al Real, e se il Barcellona vinte al Camp Nou..,



Temo anch'io finisca così.
Ma credo che i tifosi dell'Atletico avrebbero firmato col sangue per trovarsi in questa situazione a maggio 
Avranno 2 finali, potrebbero sentire il peso della storia, soprattutto in Champions. Se esiste un Dio del calcio devono vincere entrambi i titoli.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (8 Maggio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> 8 anni di Milan
> 2 di Juve
> 2 di Psg
> 2 di Chelsea
> ...




psg (primo anno), milan (almeno un altro in quel quinquennio), juve (99/2000).
questi sono gli errori che gli addebito.
anche nel caso avesse vinto le ultime due gare, siamo onesti, tu ce l'avresti visto il barça giocare alla morte con l'atletico per far prevalere i blancos?


----------



## Albijol (8 Maggio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> psg (primo anno), milan (almeno un altro in quel quinquennio), juve (99/2000).
> questi sono gli errori che gli addebito.



Arrivare terzo nella Liga contro il Barcellona più scarso degli ultimi otto anni non è un errore? Poi voglio proprio "ridere" se perdono la finale


----------



## If Everyone Cared (8 Maggio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Arrivare terzo nella Liga contro il Barcellona più scarso degli ultimi otto anni non è un errore? Poi voglio proprio "ridere" se perdono la finale



intanto il barça c'ha salutato ai quarti (mentre carletto si gioca la finale) e la ha prese in finale di coppa del re. il confronto facciamolo su tutti i fronti, non solo su quelli che fanno comodo.
poi, ripeto, anche avesse vinto quest'ultime due gare si sarebbe ritrovato con gli stessi punti dell'atletico, non l'avrebbe superato. ed è da ingenui pensare che i catalani si sarebbe scansati per favorire il real.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Maggio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> Il Barca



ok grazie


----------



## Albijol (8 Maggio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> poi, ripeto, anche avesse vinto quest'ultime due gare si sarebbe ritrovato con gli stessi punti dell'atletico, non l'avrebbe superato. ed è da ingenui pensare che i catalani si sarebbe scansati per favorire il real.



Ma io parlo della stagione, mica solo delle ultime due partite, la squadra con la rosa migliore che probabilmente arriverà terza.


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Maggio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma io parlo della stagione, mica solo delle ultime due partite, la squadra con la rosa migliore che probabilmente arriverà terza.



Ai tifosi del Real del campionato non glie ne frega niente, loro vogliono la decima.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Maggio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> psg (primo anno), milan (almeno un altro in quel quinquennio), juve (99/2000).
> questi sono gli errori che gli addebito.
> anche nel caso avesse vinto le ultime due gare, siamo onesti, tu ce l'avresti visto il barça giocare alla morte con l'atletico per far prevalere i blancos?



bastava una vittoria su queste due partite! Così tutte il Barca avrebbe giocato fino alla morte contro l'Atletico sperando in un pareggio/sconfitta del Real...ecco perchè dicevo che era perfetto quel pareggio di settimana scorsa, ma quella di ieri dovevano vincerla


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Maggio 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> *8 anni di Milan*
> 2 di Juve
> 2 di Psg
> 2 di Chelsea
> ...



adesso obiettivamente le ultime due stagioni di ancelotti furono una vera agonia, ma... a parte queste, quali campionati avrebbe dovuto vincere? 2002/2003 è stata una bella lotta a 3 con squadre egualmente favorite e siamo arrivati terzi ma con una champions in tasca, 2003/2004 abbiamo vinto, 2004/2005 e 2005/2006 secondi dietro ai ladri in due campionati fasulli è come aver vinto... dal 2006/2007 non siamo più stati i favoriti in campo nazionale, solo nel 2008/2009 potevamo forse giocarcela con l'Inter

la vera impresa al contrario di carletto resta quella di aver regalo uno scudetto al montpellier


----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2014)

Il Real Madrid sta perdendo anche oggi. Con il Celta Vigo.


----------



## #Dodo90# (11 Maggio 2014)

Il Real ormai ha giustamente mollato la Liga dopo l'ultima giornata.


----------



## BB7 (11 Maggio 2014)

Mi sa che Real e Atletico hanno trovato un accordo per finire entrambe felici


----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2014)

*Il Real sta perdendo, l'Atletico ed il Barça stanno pareggiando. 
*


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Real sta perdendo, l'Atletico ed il Barça stanno pareggiando.
> *



Ancelotti ha buttato via un Liga che poteva benissimo vincere...


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Maggio 2014)

il barça non sembra trovare la via del gol, se l'atletico non vince oggi butteranno il campionato alla prossima, ormai sono scoppiati


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Maggio 2014)

raddoppio del celta.


----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2014)

*Malaga in vantaggio contro l'Atletico Madrid. Incredibile. *


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Maggio 2014)

Mamma mia l'Atletico...


----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Malaga in vantaggio contro l'Atletico Madrid. Incredibile. *



.


----------



## Aragorn (11 Maggio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ancelotti ha buttato via un Liga che poteva benissimo vincere...



Sono d'accordo. Dovesse vincere la Champions ovviamente passarebbe tutto in secondo piano, ma resta il fatto che arrivare dietro a una cenerentola e al Barca di quest'anno sa veramente di fallimento.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Malaga in vantaggio contro l'Atletico Madrid. Incredibile. *



Pazzesco

Real Atletico e BARCA.. sembrano farlo apposta nessuno vuole vincere la Liga..

Secondo me sono scoppiati altrochè..


----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2014)

Se il Barça segna è Campione di Spagna.


----------



## raducioiu (11 Maggio 2014)

Pareggio Atletico


----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2014)

*Pareggio dell'Atletico Madrid. *


----------



## Frikez (11 Maggio 2014)

Il Real l'ha data su da un paio di settimane ormai, peccato perchè poteva scapparci il triplete.


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Maggio 2014)

ma se finiscono a pari punti chi vince?


----------



## #Dodo90# (11 Maggio 2014)

l'Elche a momenti va in vantaggio


----------



## Frikez (11 Maggio 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> ma se finiscono a pari punti chi vince?



Il Barca, sempre se vince l'ultima contro l'Atletico.


----------



## #Dodo90# (11 Maggio 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> ma se finiscono a pari punti chi vince?


Se tutto rimane come è ora, domenica prossima c'è Barcelona-Atletico e l'andata è finita 0-0. Per arrivare a pari punti il Barça deve vincere e vincendo avrebbe gli scontri diretti a favore


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Maggio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Il Real l'ha data su da un paio di settimane ormai, peccato perchè poteva scapparci il triplete.



Vero, ma i giocatori dopo Monaco erano completamente scoppiati. Non a caso stanno giocando solo i panchinari oggì a parte Ramos, Modric ed un paio...

Anche l'Atltico e Barca sembrano scoppiati davvero..

Secondo me c'è un calo fisico mostruoso.

Mi sorprende il Barca però alla fine sono usciti ai quarti..secondo me c'è stata proprio un'problema psicologico


----------



## #Dodo90# (11 Maggio 2014)

Comunque se il Barça prende gol o l'Atletico segna la Liga è finita


----------



## chicagousait (11 Maggio 2014)

5 minuti di recupero per l'Atletico


----------



## Frikez (11 Maggio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vero, ma i giocatori dopo Monaco erano completamente scoppiati. Non a caso stanno giocando solo i panchinari oggì a parte Ramos, Modric ed un paio...
> 
> Anche l'Atltico e Barca sembrano scoppiati davvero..
> 
> ...



C'è un po' di tutto, anche gente che pensa al Mondiale e non da tutto secondo me..comunque domenica prossima al Camp Nou sarà una vera battaglia e se l'Atletico dovesse perdere nel giro di 6 giorni devono resettare tutto, non sarà facile


----------



## raducioiu (11 Maggio 2014)

Atletico vicino al vantaggio...


----------



## #Dodo90# (11 Maggio 2014)

Madòòò, quasi gol dell'Atletico!


----------



## If Everyone Cared (11 Maggio 2014)

se il real ha buttato via il campionato il barça non è che si stia comportando molto meglio.
con l'elche doveva stravincere.


----------



## Snake (11 Maggio 2014)

questi son segnali...


----------



## raducioiu (11 Maggio 2014)

Altra occasione buttata dall'Atletico, ora credo difficilmente vinceranno qualcosa quest'anno.


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Maggio 2014)

ma che diavolo ha parato il portiere del Malaga???


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Maggio 2014)

Visti i risultati delle ultime settimane direi che il Real ha buttato via la Liga.


----------



## #Dodo90# (11 Maggio 2014)

La Liga si deciderà in modo spettacolare con uno scontro diretto, com'è giusto che sia per un campionato che è stato semplicemente entusiasmante. L'Atletico praticamente da quì alla fine della stagione ha due finali, in una ha due risultati su tre.

Pazzesco come il Real a quest'ora avrebbe potuto avere la Liga in mano se solo ci avesse creduto un pò di più. Ogni volta sembrava che fossero fuori ed invece hanno sempre avuto un'altra chance. Ripeto: Liga pazzesca quest'anno


----------



## #Dodo90# (11 Maggio 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> ma che diavolo ha parato il portiere del Malaga???



Quelli dell'Atletico erano già entrati in campo ad esultare!


----------



## If Everyone Cared (11 Maggio 2014)

invece le altre due stanno giocando come dei caterpillar.
tutte e tre hanno dato il meglio di sé nel buttare via il campionato, questa è la verità.
se vince il barça sarà un po' come il campionato vinto da schuster, dove il real prevalse perché era la squadra che aveva fatto meno schifo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Maggio 2014)

vincerà al 99% il barcellona a questo punto


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Maggio 2014)

Il Real secondo me pecca degli infortuni.. la partita contro il bayern gli ha proprio consumati.. ed infatti i giocatori più importanti sono rotti. Non hanno voluto correre rischi e saltare la finale e sono andati in campo con superficilità imho


----------



## #Dodo90# (11 Maggio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Visti i risultati delle ultime settimane direi che il Real ha buttato via la Liga.



Vero, però credo che sia stato per certi versi normale. Dopo il pareggio con il Valencia, ormai erano tagliati fuori. Chi si aspettava questi risultati?

E come se domenica prossima Torino e Parma non vincessero


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Maggio 2014)

tutti e 3 stanno facendo pena! Ma il Real con quella rosa non poteva perdere oggi...incredibile bastava una vittoria in queste 3 partite


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Maggio 2014)

Nelle ultime settimane tutte e 3 hanno tentato di suicidarsi (il Real è riuscito nel suo compito autolesionista. Le altre 2 vedremo). Poco ma sicuro.


----------



## Lollo interista (11 Maggio 2014)

Ma di CabaSGiero NON titolare della _selección_ ne vogliamo paralre?!?!


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Maggio 2014)

Ancelotti prima o poi dovrà spiegare cosa cambia nella testa dei suoi tra campionato e Champions. Il problema (si fa per dire) è lui a questo punto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Maggio 2014)

Il problema del Real è tutto psicologico, sono con la testa a Lisbona da settimane. Ancelotti sta dando il meglio di sé per preparare questa partita e lo si vede dai risultati in campionato, fossi nel Cholo starei attento a portare a casa 'sta Liga perché con Carletto, a Lisbona, non si passa.


----------



## #Dodo90# (11 Maggio 2014)

Più che altro, ripeto, secondo me non si aspettavano un crollo così di Atletico e Barcelona contemporaneamente. Hanno dato la Liga per persa dopo il pareggio con il Valencia


----------



## Aragorn (11 Maggio 2014)

A questo punto azzarderei Liga al Barca e Champions al Real


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Maggio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ma di CabaSGiero NON titolare della _selección_ ne vogliamo paralre?!?!



Mi ricordo benissimo dei suoi miracoli nella Champions dello scorso anno 
Willy


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Maggio 2014)

finale di campionato clamoroso, nessuna delle tre sembra voler vincere la Liga... il Real ci è riuscito bene a perderla... l'Atletico ha sprecato già due match point, a questo punto vincerà il Farsa


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2014)

Si continua qui -) http://www.milanworld.net/barcellon...maggio-2014-ore-18-tv-fox-sports-vt17435.html


----------

